# Large study shows no correlation between psychedelic use and mental illness



## MrEDuck (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130819185302.htm
interesting read


----------



## thetester (Aug 29, 2013)

Very interesting indeed. But I think that people inclined to enjoy psychedelic drugs tend to be more introspective and self aware to being with.


----------



## jjpivot (Aug 30, 2013)

That's a true statement if I ever heard one. If I know a person well enough I can generally tell before the topic's even been brought up whether or not it would likely be something for them. Some people were just not made for psychedelics, we've all seen those people trip and get turned off for life or just really dislike it or what have you.


----------



## Kervork (Aug 30, 2013)

Was crazy before I started. Unfortunately can't blame it on the drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 31, 2013)

This just in! Water is wet!...lol...nice read.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 1, 2013)

It's just nice to see a large academic study show these drugs are actually quite safe. Now if we could just have the last 40ish years of lost research back it'd be great.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Believe me..I been doing my part to catch up.lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 1, 2013)

ive taken psychedelics hundreds of times and im not crazy ive taken psychedelics hundreds of times and im not crazy


----------



## jjpivot (Sep 1, 2013)

That's a matter of opinion, man. Haha, just kidding. Yeah, I feel like I've only strengthened mentally since beginning my use, it's had no negative affects whatsoever from what I can tell. This study just pointed out the obvious because someone had to. And I gotta say, I'm damn glad it did


----------



## Impman (Sep 2, 2013)

We should discuss Syd Barett and Roky Erikson a bit I think. If you all have not seen the documentary on Syd, and the one on Roky, you should. These two people could of had a predisposition for mental illness and the drugs only sped the process or coincidentally they were mentally ill and took LSD. Roky was taking mescaline for breakfast shrooms for lunch and LSD for dinner as the documentary depicts.......... mentioning two rockstars is not a scientific study but I will repeat what needs to be said....Everything in moderation friends...... You CAN lose your shit on psychedelics. practice safe trippin


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 2, 2013)

My experience is people don't start taking drugs like that unless something is wrong.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Its called reality..some people don't wanna be in it as much as they have to be...if I were a wealthy rockstar,id be right there at least once a week(if possible..I don't think id be there All the time,gotta make room for the groupies!)...btw imp,I know you're a floyd fan..somewhere I have a video of syd barrets first trip ...in a field with friends and a camera..the start orf bad thing I suppose(for him anyways)..


----------



## Impman (Sep 3, 2013)

can it be found on the internet? i wanna see i wanna see


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

its in a bit torrent file..no audio tho..ill look...sadly its stored on my broken computer(another rock in the to do pile)...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

http://vimeo.com/m/26668901
Hey I found it!..strange,I had to hunt for days to find it when I downloaded it years ago...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

And now its not bittorrent..ahh technology...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2013)

There's a video like that on youtube. It might not actually be his first trip though... you know how youtube uploaders are.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2013)

Yup it's the same video as that one


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

You can actually order it on vhs(what's that?)...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm not sure id want to film myself fucked up on psychedelics..I've seen pictures and its not pretty...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Any documented cases and studies with proof someone went crazy from LSD duck?..we've all heard of the guy who thinks he's a glass of orangejuice,but I've never met him..lol..for real,anyone spoke to a tripping 'fatality'? Or know of one instance that is well documented?


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 3, 2013)

Not really, also hard to pin down exactly what was taken. I'm betting a number of adverse DOM experiences got reported as being LSD way back when. Some crazy hippy in the ER had to be on LSD, right?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn hippys.it was that or they were high on marjewannah...devils weed.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

But really,we've all known or heard of someone going to the hospital on psychedelics,hell my own brother did on acid,but I'm talking irreversible damage..like rocking back and forth in a corner crazy..in this scenario I'm thinking,average joe eats a decent amount of L..like 300ug..perfectly sane average joe..and then goes banannas...like liciking the wall crazy,and stays like that..any documented cases of such?by the govt or any reputable doctor/health care firm?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 3, 2013)

It's got to be possible... because you see people shellshocked during WWI, and severe PTSD now days where people get all sorts of bizarre problems. I'm sure with a trip disturbing enough to the right person, it could do some permanent or at least long lasting damage. But I've never heard of it! Except for the orange juice guy lol.... how the fuck did that story become so widespread?

Sometimes when I'm frying balls, I think that I'll be the first person to be permanently wacko. But then I remember that I already am.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 3, 2013)

Idk skuxx..everytime I heard the story it began with 'my cousin knew this guy...'..either the orange juice guy is the most popular/interesting man in the world,or every on who heard this from his cousin must be fulla sheeit!..lol...'i don't allways drink orange juice,but when I do,I'm frying balls'.....


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 4, 2013)

hoooray, now someone pass me the mushrooms


----------



## Impman (Sep 4, 2013)

I went into a 3 day paranoia trip from LSD, i went to sleep on the third day and I saw a beam of light hit me in the forehead. When I woke up , I was back on ground........ I have taken enough LSD, like Skuxx, to think im never coming back...... I like Skuxx theory of PTSD. LSD ain't for everyone...give some to a total church nut that has skeletons in the closet... like a church going married man that is actually gay.... Im pretty sure Acid would fry some peoples minds out of whack forever. 

I know all of you can think of at least two or three people you know personally that would lose their shit completely on LSD.


I never give homeless people money unless I can clearly see they are actually crazy........ I will give a buck to the crazies. 

I have a soft spot for skitso type people...I have seen what they see.... I always wonder if the man yelling at the sky has just taken too much LSD
but this survey says otherwise.... still


----------



## Kervork (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately there is no social context for halucinogens. This is where much of the damage comes. Someone sitting at home take a big dose of some mystery drug, freaks out and attacks a train. Much of this can be prevented.

I notice reading through erowid that the vast bulk of bad trips involve taking way too much. "My friend got this stuff he called DoC on the internet. We made a couple small line and railed it up. Thats when the trouble began"
Wrong chemcial, bad chemical, too much chemical, taking chemical in wrong place and cops is the cause behind 98% of the bad experiences. 

It would be nice if there were places people could go to recieve pure substances in proper doses and take them in a safe environment where trained people were available in case there was an issue. In circumstances like this the harm would be negligable. But no, instead we get some kids snorting 200mg of DPT in the local park then crashing their car as they try to drive to safety when chased by the devil.

The environment we have created is toxic, the drugs not so much.

Many of these drugs can cause a state which would be recognized as a religious experience. As such they should be protected under the constitution as religious behaviour. This has been done on a limited scale with the native american church, peyote way, church of the light and others.  We need a new church which embraces LSD, Mescaline, 2C-B, 2C-E, Mushrooms, MDMA, MDA, DMT, DPT, DOC and others as their sacraments.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 8, 2013)

^very well put bro!


----------



## Impman (Sep 8, 2013)

Well then, welcome to the First Internet Church of the Pyschonaut! All we need are members!


----------



## Kervork (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it would require someone winning the lottery. With a $250 million jackpot you could afford to send 40 people through law school then have them sue the federal government in perpetuity.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 9, 2013)

That'd be an interesting way to do it. Something needs to change. I've been amazed at how so many articles after the cancellation of electric zoo called the policies that lead to it happening into question. It was really nice to see.


----------



## Impman (Sep 9, 2013)

i imagine if someone wins the lottery they give about fuck all to any petty doper they use to know on RIU.... the world of the haves don't have time to be bothered by the have nots. And 250 $ million dollars is like piss change to the big boys keeping drugs illegal. Pharmacy companies fart 250$ million dollars. I hate to be a nay sayer.... what we need is a leader. We need someone to organize the freaks! Freak Power! We need a solid doper that can get shit done. We need some high energy electricity to get people to realize our liberties have been stripped. .....political efficacy does not require money, although it seems that way. It seems unattainable .....but this is a democracy after all..... if we could only start the buzz.... turn off your fucking TVs and get the Freak Power out in the streets , we could fight for our freedoms promised to us in the Constitution. ..... more likely we will just stay inside, glued to the TV and whatever Gladiator combat the government lets us watch while the politicians rake in the cash....... all you need is your bud light, football, and your 9-5 job... but you better keep in line. don't peak around the corner and see what is behind the curtain........


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fuck imp..I been crusading for years...I can honestly say I've spread so much love..at least 100 grams of L has been through my hands..not at once mind you..just over the years..now I'm older and retired,and can't be a 'psychedelic politician'..lol...


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 9, 2013)

A million hits would be quite the sight!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Kervork..I thing religion and a structured environment will complicate things in the long run...allways has..look at the churches and governments thus far...I feel that one should be introduced to a substance..get to know it,and then have free reighn on how and what they take..after their experiences they can make up their mind for themselves..I know I have a very knowlegable grasp on lsd..I see no religion in it,just spirituality...there def wasn't any god last weekend while I was wallowing on the ground...lsd never showed me god,nor has any other drug..just how to be a better person and spread the love of man.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

And I mean that in a friendly way bro..some people percieve life differently..as long as were understanding,our perception is generally the same.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

over the years duck..and a lot of those were way more than 100ug...but id like to see a million hits..ill send ya a pic...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

I do regularly give away headstash to my friends,also knowledge about psychedelics..hopefully this is spread around and makes a difference...TURKEY SANDWICH TIME..(damn ice hash makes me hungry!)..


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 9, 2013)

Alice D Millionaire


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Dollar spunionaire menu...ill have the fried with cheesin smiles...good turkey sandwich..glad all the ice hadn't melted in the cooler..


----------



## Impman (Sep 9, 2013)

god I made some bubble hash last month ......soo freakin good. I forgot how good ice bubble hash is... it had been a while.... back when I did that big grow I got a jackpuck press and a bubbleator (mini washing machine) with bags. The jackpuck is cool if you got a lot of keif and don't want to fuck with it. The Ice hash though.... my favorite way to blaze. so clean ... i think I have a tiny piece left.... I need to get a grow going soon somehow....... at least I got some cactus growing.... I am diggin these low doses of mescaline.... it is a working mans high for sure. If you want to make your day just a little weirder take 50-100mg of mescaline


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Same way I feel bout the nbomes..I had about a pound and a quarter of sugar leaf I had been savin and made dry ice hash with the 120 bag..split that with my partner and it came out to a half oz apiece...I took mine and pressed a puck inside a medicne jar...some of you guys may have pictures..it didn't bubble but its knockout still..I was in a hurry to get to the festival...


----------



## Impman (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone, somewhere, is frying balls on Acid having a tea party in a massive garden. All the money one could imagine, and not a worry in the world......smoking a hooka loaded with ice hash.......hearing nothing but laughter and some good music in the back round..... not for me though, man....the real world takes a little bit of grit...especially with a brain that was a ton. The big joke in life of course is: Right before or after you die, you get the sudden realization that your life has been perfect and stress free, you just didn't live that way. Every little thing is going to be alright! LOL that is the punch line....The End is the End man.....little worries about bullshit , about money, things....its less that meaningless......wtf


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Whoa there john wayne...lol...I like a little bit of grit in my liquid...


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey! no one said LSD was for the weak of heart. This kind of exploration takes true grit! and we are chalked full of that!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hahahaha...hippys with balls are a rare thing...


----------



## Impman (Sep 10, 2013)

Pyschonauts need to be a little bit of a different cut than the average street hippy. They are like the 'hot shots' to fireman. 

A psychonaut can work through tighter situations. ..... LOL ......you could pull a hippies hair but don't fuck with a psychonaut. lol or something like that. they can talk their way out of a problems with the cops, or fix a broken car, or be the guy that saves a choking child..... psychonauts have that little extra hightened awareness 

whats a average street hippy? lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hahaha..imp you're an insightful openminded dude..I told you were related right...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 10, 2013)

Street hippys trip ballz duuuuude.'i ate this mushroom and I tottttalllly tripped ballz brah!'...yeah right..I try not to be objective,but so much of todays 'kids' don't really know what tripping is or is about..I can say this having been on the opposite end..I was young,but was told what a real trip was..and never looked back,dove right in..I pull out a ten strip for a kid to eat nowadays and they cower in fear..its sad.


----------



## Kervork (Sep 11, 2013)

Randomly giving out hundreds of millions of dollars is a very dangerous game to play. Sooner or later, someone's going to take that $300M jackpot and shove it right up the establishments ass. 

Some crazy person gets hundreds of millions of dollars no telling what they might do. That's more than enough to set up ergot bio-reactors and produce 10 billion hits of LSD.


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 11, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't afford to play the lotto.


----------



## Impman (Sep 11, 2013)

bio reactors. i want one


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 11, 2013)

Maybe I'm just a mitochondria in a some deity's bioreactor.


----------



## Impman (Sep 11, 2013)

Duuude. I just found this guys post on another webpage. He has a bioreactor and has this massive post on making LSD. Complete with real pictures and shit... this guy is for real.... I don't know if Im allowed to post their link or not.... but google bioreactor for lsd


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 11, 2013)

Didn't work for me


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 11, 2013)

He's making LSA. Fascinating process. Amazing from a home experimenter.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ugg..another under achiever...lol


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cell biology..haven heard this since 9th grade..lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-57394097-10391704/lsd-should-be-considered-for-alcoholism-treatment-study-says/


LSD can save the world


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2013)

L can definitely help addicts/alcoholics. Unfortunately it doesn't impact me mentally like it used to... I quit my enormous oxy habit with the help of a powerful trip the night before. I broke down crying thinking about my life and all that soft stuff... I've become desensitized since then, and don't get experiences like that anymore. Now it's just for entertainment (mostly). The reason it can be such a powerful tool in helping addicts is because it forces you to look at yourself and how you've been doing according to your morals etc. And makes you think about things like if you died right then and there, would you be satisfied with your life? I think it doesn't affect me much anymore, because I've accepted that I'm a jackass, and am completely fine with dying like that.


----------



## Impman (Sep 14, 2013)

Skuxx, I don't think your a jackass... as least as far as your posts go. cuz there are some jackasses on here..... 
I need to trip out tomorrow and meditate on some things.... I almost tried to fight a guy in the MCdonalds drive thru tonight. He totally cut me off on purpose, like clearly it was not his turn...... I yelled at him and he was clearly drunk... he babbled shit back at me and I got even angrier, took my seat belt off.....his girlfriend or whatever told him to back up and he did........ but wtf is wrong with me....over mcdonalds? I was all ready to throw down too. lol.... I used my calm voice fist though I was like "Bro, be reasonable, come on man, you know I was next." he was all fucked up and said ' you should have got with it ' or some ignorant ghetto shit.... there are very few educated people where I live.... its a mess.... 
IM drying up some san pedro for tomorrow ... ...... mescaline is so fun .. I can't wait. hopefully it mellows me out.... a little ego loss would not hurt


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 14, 2013)

Mcdonalds is serious shit. People have died over that stuff. It's fast food for a reason! We want it now!!! .


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

Bill Wilson thought it could be very helpful for alcoholics. Damned shame that his organization bought into the anti drug hysteria of the 60s.
I wish I could still fight. Everything is so much simpler when you're fighting.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow they never mentioned that at any AA meetings. lol, I had no idea


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 15, 2013)

http://www.texasdistrict5.com/lsd.htm


----------



## Impman (Sep 15, 2013)

that certain anonymous organization is totally corrupt and don't get me started on them. they are all wrapped up in the court systems making a fortune... so much corruption involving it.......... errrrrrr.... Brain washing 101: Put a newcomer in front of the group and coerce them into demeaning themselves. Once you have lowered yourself, or embarrassed yourself, in front of the large group, you become submissive to the group. The group then accepts you and allows you to think you are less than everyone there but important to the group. You are now a part of the group. Mind control.

Millions of members, under 5% success rate for recovery. Something is wrong here, and it has nothing to do with booze.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah but those meetings have some sexy chicks. Especially the NA ones. A lot of them I would hardly even consider an addict... but hey, they are attention seeking and easy pickings . Oh yeah you're all married.


----------



## Impman (Sep 15, 2013)

lol, i like your style. Reminds me of Wedding Crashers.... will ferrel crashing the funerals. LOL


----------



## Impman (Sep 15, 2013)

Im getting that San Pedro dried out... I think the heater must have kicked off sometime last night cuz it usually dries overnight. I have two good heaters and a fan on my pot with the cactus paste. I need it dry by 3... that way I can still get a couple hours of sleep. sleep may not be on the menu for tonight


----------



## Impman (Sep 15, 2013)

Balllllllllllalalalalalalaz


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh looky here. Got mescalito running through the veins?


----------



## Impman (Sep 16, 2013)

A foot of fairly thick san pedro was only 30 grams of dried powder ... just another threshold high... what a fantastic drug mescaline is! It should be used to treat all types of depression. At low doses, mescaline is so great. You could fully function at any task i.e. operate heavy machinery, wash the car, perform math operations and hold conversations, and you feel like 10 million dollars.
I could see time taking away the last moment.... like a dust being sucked into a veil that can only be seen with the right eyes
Higher doses of mescaline is even better... until you get to the 800-100mg range, thats only for those that like it weird.... dont plan a day with 800 mg a mescaline, you will be melted into the fabric of time and space


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wow..I'm taking mescaline next time I gotta mix dirt...lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 16, 2013)

mescaline does not have a friendly come down. Next day I feel like my head is a balloon on a string with a light headache, I rested really good but did not sleep much. Mescaline lets you relax and just drift off into a dream but you aint sleepin, LOL...... kinda grumpy and I want to do more mescaline.... But I found some old hash from a grow two years go... top quality shit, I smoked it and I think the nostalgia alone got me high. ..... it is so cool how weed flavors can take you back to a distant memory.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Coincidence..I found 2 ounces of sharksbbreath in a backpack..I hid it from myself sometime or another..that lemon smell and taste was still there! I been remembering ever since..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Olfactory pavlovian experience!


----------



## MrEDuck (Sep 17, 2013)

Scent is the sense most linked to memory.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Who farted?


----------



## Impman (Sep 17, 2013)

ROFL!!!! Oh god my face hurts from smiling. we played spelling basketball today, now the kids have all their words perfect. p-i-g only with their words, i played left handed and high as hell on mescaline so it evened the game out a bit.... one of those indoor little play hoops


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

those hoops are the best! That just brought back some good memories. Thanks for that. I miss that game "around the world" too


----------



## redzi (Sep 18, 2013)

If you go to Amsterdam forget about the mushrooms, instead you should insist on Philosopher's Stones which is a truffle. It taste like a raw peanut. Just beware of the long time it takes to peak...2 hours.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ahh..the little ones after a little L..allways a fun time...dinosaurs and barbie..lol...


----------



## Impman (Sep 19, 2013)

mushrooms are illegal in Amsterdam. Truffles are legal. I don't know why anyone would want to go to Amsterdam unless it is to see Anne Franks hide away. There are thousands of clubs in California and way better weed. Amsterdam sounded cool 15 years ago, but now if your looking to trip on truffles , you can even order that to California. A good tourist/learning vacation but not a place to go smoke pot and trip.


Im hoping I can get a bit coin by the end of October. L sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm sure youll get some before then man...


----------



## Impman (Sep 22, 2013)

http://louisville.metromix.com/music/article/roky-erickson-crazy-heart/2023446/content

Roky Erickson on the comeback trail.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 28, 2013)

He seems more sane than most..looks like my dad with long hair..lol


----------



## Impman (Sep 29, 2013)

The thing I've been doing is I've been coming into contact, let me see, coming into contact with things and I need to take a lot of honey, he said. It's like the censor board. A lot of people have to have things explained to them the right way about the body and everything, but it soothes me. It takes away anything that is doing something to me, that is making me not see something that would maybe upset other people. Ah, I don't know. I would feel bad if I was telling ya this and  I hope this is not something I could take and you can't.''-------Roky Erickson

Is it weird that I completely understand this?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2013)

Nope..spuntardish is a lost language.


----------



## Impman (Oct 17, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSD_and_schizophrenia

this is sort of the basis for the tests or reason. important to understand the connection.


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 9, 2014)

lol I love this....


----------



## TheNameless (Jan 30, 2014)

This thread has been a nice read. 

It's great to see studies like these. I mean I always knew psychedelics are a good thing, but I like knowing that I can keep doing them throughout life without worrying about long term effects. It's also great to see people considering these substances for alternative health use, because they truly are so powerful and healing. 

If anything I worry about the long term effects of all the ecstasy I have done haha. I don't regret those experiences but its the only drug I feel like might have had a negative impact.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 26, 2014)

It is a chicken or the egg issue. Many people with mental illness's use drugs to medicate, it is hard to say whether the drugs cause the illness or the illness causes the drug use.


----------



## rambo22 (Jun 27, 2014)

fair enough ''with large studies'' but when have seen irl people go genuinely fucking nuts! n end up in the nuthouse on these type of drugs u gotta Q the ''large studies'' lmao


----------



## radrolley (Jul 11, 2014)

i completely agree. i've been kinda mentally ill long before using psychedelics or even any pharmaceutical drugs.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 22, 2014)

Impman said:


> http://louisville.metromix.com/music/article/roky-erickson-crazy-heart/2023446/content
> 
> Roky Erickson on the comeback trail.


Holy fuck, how much drugs did they do, ha ha, work blocks the Amazon page for Easter Everywhere, saying Im not allowed to browse the *Drugs *category!! Lol!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 9, 2014)

Lol that's good . It means I'm just fucked up in the head because I was born that way.


----------



## DankDru (Feb 3, 2015)

anyone else believe in visual phenomanon? I've had spiritual experiences and deja vu before drug use and now after my couple years of diving face first into psychedelics it's progressed. not an everyday or weekly thing but every few months. meditation brings it all to life. schitzofrania or real?


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 3, 2015)

Reality is what you make of it. I believe that meditation can be used to alter consciousness.


----------



## DankDru (Feb 3, 2015)

totally agree


----------



## SB Garlic (Mar 7, 2015)

Taking psychedlics while on SSRI or similar pharmaceuticals can make you never come back.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 9, 2015)

Unlikely since most of them will block the effect of psyches.


----------



## coloradotoad (Apr 20, 2015)

redzi said:


> If you go to Amsterdam forget about the mushrooms, instead you should insist on Philosopher's Stones which is a truffle. It taste like a raw peanut. Just beware of the long time it takes to peak...2 hours.


Truffles aren't worth it lol I just got colours nothing special


----------



## danbridge (Aug 12, 2015)

Have you ever heard of a man named Syd Barrett? He ate so much acid, that he ended up in a psych ward.


----------



## New Age United (Aug 19, 2015)

danbridge said:


> Have you ever heard of a man named Syd Barrett? He ate so much acid, that he ended up in a psych ward.


Yes he did, but let me tell you from first hand experience that there is an underlying mental illness behind every acid or mushroom user that ends up in the psyche ward. I have twice been diagnosed with cannabis induced psychosis, but I know that I am paranoid schizophrenic. The reason that psychedelics are getting blamed is bc so many people with underlying mental disorders are taking them and fucking themselves up. It aggravates some mental disorders and most certainly can cause psychosis in people with certain mental disorders.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 12, 2015)

danbridge said:


> Have you ever heard of a man named Syd Barrett? He ate so much acid, that he ended up in a psych ward.


By the way, which one's pink.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 12, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes he did, but let me tell you from first hand experience that there is an underlying mental illness behind every acid or mushroom user that ends up in the psyche ward. I have twice been diagnosed with cannabis induced psychosis, but I know that I am paranoid schizophrenic. The reason that psychedelics are getting blamed is bc so many people with underlying mental disorders are taking them and fucking themselves up. It aggravates some mental disorders and most certainly can cause psychosis in people with certain mental disorders.


Talk about hittin' the nail on the head. I couldn't agree more. I've delved into the psychedelics back in late '60's thru mid '80's. Don't like the taste of shrooms dried or otherwise. In the day, acid was my choice. Mescaline was cool but acid was the best. I never had a bad trip but that's not to say I didn't observe bad trips. I think alot has to do with your mental direction. Even when the trips got strange I never felt threatened because I always seemed to know it was just a trip and would be over eventually. On the other hand I have had to babysit people thru their trip because they didn't have that confidence.


----------



## New Age United (Sep 12, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Talk about hittin' the nail on the head. I couldn't agree more. I've delved into the psychedelics back in late '60's thru mid '80's. Don't like the taste of shrooms dried or otherwise. In the day, acid was my choice. Mescaline was cool but acid was the best. I never had a bad trip but that's not to say I didn't observe bad trips. I think alot has to do with your mental direction. Even when the trips got strange I never felt threatened because I always seemed to know it was just a trip and would be over eventually. On the other hand I have had to babysit people thru their trip because they didn't have that confidence.


I never had a bad trip on acid or mushrooms, but apparently cannabis led me to psychosis ya right. They are seriously putting people's lives at risk by overlooking a serious mental disorder and passing it off as drug induced psychosis.


----------



## LeeLong (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh then i guess the ones I saw were already very crazy and just holding it together? I saw a guy trip like normal for years, then he had a scary trip, a sad trip and behaved completely schizo and mean as hell. I don't know if he ever got better, but I was hoping it would pass.
The jesus psychosis used to be well known and taken for granted in the acid days? It was a different world and we just let them walk around being jesus and re-adapt, reintegrate on their own  back then, only the turds were mean to the jesus people. Most people just felt kinda sorry for them and the hardship parts they were putting their selves through - for an idea of love, which was not outlawed then either.
Now the world is so full of turds a robot can't last two hours without getting destroyed.....(especially if you put it in a really bad place to make Americans look bad on purpose.)

But it seems to me they are trying for one, to lump it all together for a convenient answer to them and two, they do it purely for profit, considering those who do get lost or harmed insignificant. Of course they will tell politicians it's all harmless - they want to make even more of a $$$$ than they already are....


----------



## New Age United (Sep 29, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> Oh then i guess the ones I saw were already very crazy and just holding it together? I saw a guy trip like normal for years, then he had a scary trip, a sad trip and behaved completely schizo and mean as hell. I don't know if he ever got better, but I was hoping it would pass.
> The jesus psychosis used to be well known and taken for granted in the acid days? It was a different world and we just let them walk around being jesus and re-adapt, reintegrate on their own  back then, only the turds were mean to the jesus people. Most people just felt kinda sorry for them and the hardship parts they were putting their selves through - for an idea of love, which was not outlawed then either.
> Now the world is so full of turds a robot can't last two hours without getting destroyed.....(especially if you put it in a really bad place to make Americans look bad on purpose.)
> 
> But it seems to me they are trying for one, to lump it all together for a convenient answer to them and two, they do it purely for profit, considering those who do get lost or harmed insignificant. Of course they will tell politicians it's all harmless - they want to make even more of a $$$$ than they already are....


Have you ever heard of micro dosing acid, I know a guy that's up to a quarter hit a day for like 8 years now, he's happy as a pig in shit all day every day no where near psychosis. Then there's me who took about 20 trips on cid about 8- 10 years back and I turned into a Jesus person, but trust me I am paranoid schizophrenic, I have all the symptoms and thankfully I am self aware, only 50% are, because the "professionals" the "doctors" "society" are overlooking mental disorders and jumping to the conclusion that it drugs.


----------



## LeeLong (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, I have known several people who used lo dose psilocybin daily and self controlled their levels. I expect lo dose acid has similar effects.
Psilocybin stacks up and has to be stop/started to be kept at the desired lo level. 2 on, one off sort of thing according to the individual.
There's a whole club of your "professionals, doctors and society" that can't wait for legalization and there's another whole crew who demand it stay illegal so the desired sociological outcome will keep going on ie make them think they are a "rebel" so they can be even better brain washed and made into a fag tard commie. There's groups that think it needs to be left alone as part of human nature and sort of held sacred to PREVENT aforesaid brain washers from being able to weaponize them even more than they have.
It's not just one goal, plan or argument......where they are arguing it


----------



## New Age United (Oct 1, 2015)

LeeLong said:


> Well, I have known several people who used lo dose psilocybin daily and self controlled their levels. I expect lo dose acid has similar effects.
> Psilocybin stacks up and has to be stop/started to be kept at the desired lo level. 2 on, one off sort of thing according to the individual.
> There's a whole club of your "professionals, doctors and society" that can't wait for legalization and there's another whole crew who demand it stay illegal so the desired sociological outcome will keep going on ie make them think they are a "rebel" so they can be even better brain washed and made into a fag tard commie. There's groups that think it needs to be left alone as part of human nature and sort of held sacred to PREVENT aforesaid brain washers from being able to weaponize them even more than they have.
> It's not just one goal, plan or argument......where they are arguing it


Here's a good video, I think it's relevant


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 21, 2015)

its says on erowid that shrooms can make mental illness worse, i got ocd so it won't potentially make it worse??


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> Unlikely since most of them will block the effect of psyches.


Really? I actually did some really incredible acid while taking 225mg a day of effexor - I really had no idea. It didn't do anything drastic that I did not expect. It wasn't maybe as profound as I expected but I loved the experience. It was in crystal form and then put into liquid. Watched it happen. One of the funnest experiences I ever had. Got to sit around watching the final Lord of the Rings in a theater with no one else around also smoking weed and some people were drinking as well. Good to have friends who manage your local theater.


----------



## canndo (Oct 24, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> Talk about hittin' the nail on the head. I couldn't agree more. I've delved into the psychedelics back in late '60's thru mid '80's. Don't like the taste of shrooms dried or otherwise. In the day, acid was my choice. Mescaline was cool but acid was the best. I never had a bad trip but that's not to say I didn't observe bad trips. I think alot has to do with your mental direction. Even when the trips got strange I never felt threatened because I always seemed to know it was just a trip and would be over eventually. On the other hand I have had to babysit people thru their trip because they didn't have that confidence.



I had two bad ones. I am quite grounded and sane. When we tell others that bad trips are their own fault we do an injustice to the randomness of the chemical. One can have a bad trip while being fully aware of the fact that not only is one under the effect of a drug but those effects will dissipate.

A bad trip is not evidence of poor planning, a weak will or any other personal factor.

Certainly one will be more disposed to the hellish aspects if the set and setting are not good, if circumstances expose one to outside influences (I came upon a nasty car crash once while quite high, no fun but not really a bad trip)

And of course if one is predisposed because of a mental condition but again, the drug can do things that are impossible to either manage or surrender to.


----------



## canndo (Oct 24, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its says on erowid that shrooms can make mental illness worse, i got ocd so it won't potentially make it worse??


Probably not. But mushrooms are the toughest. They can be indiscriminately brutal. Mushrooms either like you personally or they can hate you. Lsd doesn't even know you exist.

Mescaline tends to just enjoy your company.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 26, 2015)

canndo said:


> Probably not. But mushrooms are the toughest. They can be indiscriminately brutal. Mushrooms either like you personally or they can hate you. Lsd doesn't even know you exist.
> 
> Mescaline tends to just enjoy your company.


lol i seen this post Saturday when i was tripping my face off on like 4.5 g's of good cubes, blew my mind


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

MrEDuck said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130819185302.htm
> interesting read


The actual unbiased accepted idea is that it does not cause the mental illness it accelerates the condition of an idividual with a predisposition to have the disorder so what I'm trying to say is that if you tell me it made you scisophrinic imma tell you that you prop would have been in 10 15 maybe 20 years later any way always keep your family history in mind and your environmental factors as well one study links copper plumbing to alzheimers


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Idk skuxx..everytime I heard the story it began with 'my cousin knew this guy...'..either the orange juice guy is the most popular/interesting man in the world,or every on who heard this from his cousin must be fulla sheeit!..lol...'i don't allways drink orange juice,but when I do,I'm frying balls'.....


My better half took 2500 mics of nbome and 200 MG molly and had a bad trip she stopped smoking and went on an organic kick stopped eating chocolate and drinking pop I still can't leave her at home alone she has bad anxiety but we got 2 kids now so I mean it can have its bad effects but I honestly think she had a predisposition for anxiety she was a picky eater as a child and one study links that to lots of disorders like anxiety and a few other things


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

Impman said:


> mescaline does not have a friendly come down. Next day I feel like my head is a balloon on a string with a light headache, I rested really good but did not sleep much. Mescaline lets you relax and just drift off into a dream but you aint sleepin, LOL...... kinda grumpy and I want to do more mescaline.... But I found some old hash from a grow two years go... top quality shit, I smoked it and I think the nostalgia alone got me high. ..... it is so cool how weed flavors can take you back to a distant memory.


All flavors can the flavor of dmt gets me every time I'm like XD


----------



## St1kybudz (Oct 28, 2015)

TheNameless said:


> This thread has been a nice read.
> 
> It's great to see studies like these. I mean I always knew psychedelics are a good thing, but I like knowing that I can keep doing them throughout life without worrying about long term effects. It's also great to see people considering these substances for alternative health use, because they truly are so powerful and healing.
> 
> If anything I worry about the long term effects of all the ecstasy I have done haha. I don't regret those experiences but its the only drug I feel like might have had a negative impact.


Mdma only depletes the serotonin in your brain these levels can take up to 4 weeks to return to normal but if you over heat it can be bad I got to hot and I still fill a lil off


----------



## New Age United (Oct 28, 2015)

St1kybudz said:


> The actual unbiased accepted idea is that it does not cause the mental illness it accelerates the condition of an idividual with a predisposition to have the disorder so what I'm trying to say is that if you tell me it made you scisophrinic imma tell you that you prop would have been in 10 15 maybe 20 years later any way always keep your family history in mind and your environmental factors as well one study links copper plumbing to alzheimers


Not even that long, the Avg acid user is a Caucasian male of around 20-23 years of age I do believe, the onset of schizophrenia is 19-27 so only a few years after you would be full blown crazy.


----------



## MidnightWolf (Nov 8, 2015)

canndo said:


> I had two bad ones. I am quite grounded and sane. When we tell others that bad trips are their own fault we do an injustice to the randomness of the chemical. One can have a bad trip while being fully aware of the fact that not only is one under the effect of a drug but those effects will dissipate.
> 
> A bad trip is not evidence of poor planning, a weak will or any other personal factor.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to imply it's totally the individual persons mental direction that controls the trip. There obviously unknowns when you choose to alter your reality. I guess a "Bad Trip" is a relative thing. I've had euphoric experiences as well as the ones where I was tired of the trip and just wanted to come down but couldn't. But I always came down, and I have never known anybody personally that was lost to psychedelics. Watched a guy wander into the netherlands never to return, but he was huffin glue.


----------



## canndo (Nov 12, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> I didn't mean to imply it's totally the individual persons mental direction that controls the trip. There obviously unknowns when you choose to alter your reality. I guess a "Bad Trip" is a relative thing. I've had euphoric experiences as well as the ones where I was tired of the trip and just wanted to come down but couldn't. But I always came down, and I have never known anybody personally that was lost to psychedelics. Watched a guy wander into the netherlands never to return, but he was huffin glue.



If you ever had a bad trip you would know. They are visits to hell prolonged, unrelenting. You cannot will your way out, in fact resisting makes it worse. You cannot surrender to it because of the nature of the experience. 

My worst was eight hours of uncontrollable emotions, sadness, fear, frustration delight, curiosity, horror grief, disgust, pride, embarrassment.... 

Every emotion you can name engulfing you serially, sometimes several at a timetime, cycling randomly for hours. 

Imagine the patterns you see on a wall emotions changing and swirling on and on and on. 

You know it will be over and you can talk to yourself but you are beyond ego, beyond intellectual ism or rationality.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 12, 2015)

canndo said:


> If you ever had a bad trip you would know. They are visits to hell prolonged, unrelenting. You cannot will your way out, in fact resisting makes it worse. You cannot surrender to it because of the nature of the experience.
> 
> My worst was eight hours of uncontrollable emotions, sadness, fear, frustration delight, curiosity, horror grief, disgust, pride, embarrassment....
> 
> ...


you just described my bad trip with shrooms to a T, had anxiety ever since, so the title of this thread is absolute bullshit, not only is it bullshit its dangerous bullshit, a bad trip can seriously fuck somebody up


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you just described my bad trip with shrooms to a T, had anxiety ever since, so the title of this thread is absolute bullshit, not only is it bullshit its dangerous bullshit, a bad trip can seriously fuck somebody up



It goes away. Most trips stay on the rational level. 

I felt undermined. But remember it was just an experience. I have taken LSD maybe a hundred , two were bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you just described my bad trip with shrooms to a T, had anxiety ever since, so the title of this thread is absolute bullshit, not only is it bullshit its dangerous bullshit, a bad trip can seriously fuck somebody up


Bad trips don't exist there are uncomfortable trips as my buddy puts it, comes on strong and destroys you. Its suppose to duh. Ego death, loss of control all of these things in the end are personal to you people who have no respect for the nature of any of these substances learn it quick and its what fucks em up everytime....Ive said it before just because you eat a 100 ug tab or a dime of shrooms dont say you are tripping face because you are not. Those are what I would call a social/party level. This thread is not a lie or bullshit none of these Psychs has been proven to cause mental illness. The issue is with you and it left an impression on you as its suppose to bro thats why eating a bunch of anything should not be taken lightly. .02


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bad trips don't exist there are uncomfortable trips as my buddy puts it, comes on strong and destroys you. Its suppose to duh. Ego death, loss of control all of these things in the end are personal to you people who have no respect for the nature of any of these substances learn it quick and its what fucks em up everytime....Ive said it before just because you eat a 100 ug tab or a dime of shrooms dont say you are tripping face because you are not. Those are what I would call a social/party level. This thread is not a lie or bullshit none of these Psychs has been proven to cause mental illness. The issue is with you and it left an impression on you as its suppose to bro thats why eating a bunch of anything should not be taken lightly. .02


i said that before our recent pm's man so srry if i came off as a bit ignorant about psychedelics


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Bad trips don't exist there are uncomfortable trips as my buddy puts it, comes on strong and destroys you. Its suppose to duh. Ego death, loss of control all of these things in the end are personal to you people who have no respect for the nature of any of these substances learn it quick and its what fucks em up everytime....Ive said it before just because you eat a 100 ug tab or a dime of shrooms dont say you are tripping face because you are not. Those are what I would call a social/party level. This thread is not a lie or bullshit none of these Psychs has been proven to cause mental illness. The issue is with you and it left an impression on you as its suppose to bro thats why eating a bunch of anything should not be taken lightly. .02


While I agree (we seem always to do so) 

We would have to define bad trip. " not what I expected" or "uncomfortable" in my opinion are not bad trips 

Loss of "control" is, I believe, a part of the point. As is ego loss (not often for God sake, it is a tough road and enlightening it is, just never fun) 

But what I experienced was far more profound. Ego is always seen as a total "me" but the emotional aspect is so overwhelming at such a deep level and so crushing that I quit afterward. I never feared permanent mental instability, having been a veteran I knew that reintegration might take some time but it was inevitable. 

I also suspect that this was a deep seated fear and it was only a matter of time till I would be struck in a place I could not previously comprehend. 

Everyone laughs on acid. Many love that, chuckling at the cosmic joke. 

Most feel majesty, joy, exhilaration, ecstacy and of course some of what might be considered ""negative" emotions which really aren't at all. 

But they are always reasonably . Thino about your father's death, feel sad. Sense an improper response on your part, see the intinteraction from a third party perspective, feel embarrassed or shame. 

But roll into dozens of inappropriate feelings with huge power and it gets far weirder than imaginable.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 17, 2015)

what do you guys do at home when tripping to pass the time? going outside don't take long and we all know how long shrooms or especially acid lasts lmao

i think high doses of weed can definitely make anxiety worse on shrooms, but my second acid trip we smoked like 10 joints, i find acid is a lot more relaxing


----------



## canndo (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh, about insanity.

I had three friends who did go off the edge. Each had a family history, , in retrospect seemed odd previous to their LSD use, none of them seem to have been precipitated by a single LSD experience. They just seemed to take their hands off the sanity wheel and slowly drifted out of their lanes.

One took his life at forty. he was brilliant.


He could never hold down a job.

The next one was an acid buddy. 

They found his body in an apartment in Los Vegas ten days after he died of a heart attack at fifty. The police checked his home at my behest after his family asked me to go visit him, they had not heard from him for months. 

The last , another acid buddy, interestingly, called me from out of the blue after our not having spoken for many years. Last week.

It is highly likely you have heard his music. Very highly.

Long ago his family asked me to help them move him to a facility where they managed to have him Commited.

A year or so later
I spoke to him in a different hospital where he was treated for two broken legs.

You see, he jumped from the window of the psychiatric ward, three floors up from a rooftop. He told me he knew the only chance he had was to hit that roof and then crawl to the edge there in order to make the second leap of twenty more floors.

He thought he might break one leg in the first jump but did not count on two.


Anyway, we had an arrangement. I am the only person in the world he trusts to tell him the truth. He trusts me more than the voices.

When he asked if a woman (again, someone you all likely know) was "using her blondness against me" I told him no.

This last call he asked me if the government was listening to his telephone conversations.

I told him they were but that they did not care what he said and that they were listening to everyone.

Then he wanted to know if I could hear his thoughts and I said only when he spoke about them to me.


He is a wonderful musician.


----------



## mikek420 (Nov 30, 2015)

Watching that video on microcoding I am so glad that my trippy guy takes the time to know for a fact that he is selling me lysergic acid diethylamide 25 and not something 2c or 25 bombe whatever wow. Glad he has his own kit to test!


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 5, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> Watching that video on microcoding I am so glad that my trippy guy takes the time to know for a fact that he is selling me lysergic acid diethylamide 25 and not something 2c or 25 bombe whatever wow. Glad he has his own kit to test!


The more you know...


----------



## toto34 (Dec 14, 2015)

I dont know about LSD but It is impossbile to be an addict of psilocybin. If you will take shrooms 3 days in a row on the 4th day you will not feel anything.


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 14, 2015)

That's not true because I took shrooms for a week straight. Low to increasingly higher doses but still


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 14, 2015)

Honestly .......strong hallucinogens used responsibly....in safe environments would work wonders towards helping institutionalized folks enjoy life-living again.


----------



## DaSprout (Dec 14, 2015)

mikek420 said:


> That's not true because I took shrooms for a week straight. Low to increasingly higher doses but still


You are correct sir. 7gs on monday. 5gs on wednesday. 5gs on friday. Still balls up on 5gs the following monday.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 14, 2015)

canndo said:


> Oh, about insanity.
> 
> I had three friends who did go off the edge. Each had a family history, , in retrospect seemed odd previous to their LSD use, none of them seem to have been precipitated by a single LSD experience. They just seemed to take their hands off the sanity wheel and slowly drifted out of their lanes.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to if your buddy has tried CBD as treatment for what sounds like schizophrenia?


----------



## Budslingers-Shroom (Dec 18, 2015)

I've found that not only do things like shrooms not make you ill they can actually help those with depression and anxiety and all that shit. Definitely going to learn to grow so I can have medicinal shrooms yr round instead of just having libs in the autumn


----------



## canndo (Dec 21, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm curious as to if your buddy has tried CBD as treatment for what sounds like schizophrenia?


Many many times. 

Self medicated.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 21, 2015)

canndo said:


> Many many times.
> 
> Self medicated.


I presume this means it's been somewhat effective. Glad to hear it.


----------



## CaptainOtwayBurns (Jan 8, 2016)

Truffles for the win! I watched a captivating documentary on truffles. Was quite excellent. Ill have to find it and podt here when im not too tired to do so.


----------



## CaptainOtwayBurns (Jan 8, 2016)

Watch ^ enjoy!


----------



## Cynthia_pee (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey guys,
I'm not sure if this is relevant , but I'm carrying out my third year research at Uni . I'm trying to find out which personality traits might predict the adverse effects of using cannabis. It only takes 5 minutes maximum to do the questionnaire. It would help me a lot and once I'm finished I can also publish my results here. 
If you're interested this is the link:

https://uelpsych.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_3Kja7cLXiAvTH01

Thank you in advance,
Cynthia


----------



## AthenaDaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Hmm. Well, I'm still never going over thumbprint levels.... If I ever do something that nuts.


----------



## bushwickbill (Feb 3, 2016)

Cynthia_pee said:


> https://uelpsych.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_3Kja7cLXiAvTH01


I'm down.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

MrEDuck said:


> It's just nice to see a large academic study show these drugs are actually quite safe. Now if we could just have the last 40ish years of lost research back it'd be great.


Same here. MUCH thanks for this thread. I have showed some info to a few proper squares I know. Still didnt convince them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

canndo said:


> Many many times.
> 
> Self medicated.


Never, EVER a good idea where real problems are involved


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 6, 2016)

CaptainOtwayBurns said:


> Truffles for the win! I watched a captivating documentary on truffles. Was quite excellent. Ill have to find it and podt here when im not too tired to do so.


Try the Texan Cubensis. Bit of an eye opener. The figurative and the third one both in equal measures. Truffles are fun. But try some 'Hill Billy' Texans... OMFG...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 7, 2016)

CaptainOtwayBurns said:


> Watch ^ enjoy!


lol that guy seems like a fucking wierdo though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 7, 2016)

looks like he possessed by the devil lol


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 7, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> looks like he possessed by the devil lol


Lol!


----------



## Xiu (Feb 19, 2016)

Misinformed people think because there has been a correlation with the onset of schizophrenia and marijuana use in SOME cases that it implies causation. Not the case.

I have a schitzo friend. He manages when he takes his meds. He's on disability and doesn't really work a "regular" job. I've known him for 15 years, and he's always smoked weed. Probably long before I met him.

I've never asked him, but my guess is it levels him out. He also does a lot of blow. Not sure what that does for him. Probably because it's awesome, if you like that sort of thing.



MrEDuck said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130819185302.htm
> interesting read


Marijuana is considered a psychedelic? Psychotropic? What class again? Fak I have to look it up.

http://www.ceida.net.au/drugs.asp

Gonna be one of those days. 

Three types of drugs? I feel like I remember this from middle school DARE program. 
1. Stimulant 2. Depressant 3. Hallucinogen. 

I dont know what I was talking about before. Science or some shit.

Off to work, A question for another day.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know what up was up with this one kid probably crazy already just the shrooms brought out the true crazy? Cause he seemed alright other than being a lush then the day after shrooms kid was talking to himself but I didn't know him well before. But yeah I have never had any negative effects myself never been worried about losing it on shrooms I just ride the wave.


----------



## sbhippie (Feb 21, 2016)

ive ate real lsd a number of times in my teen years prly around 100 or more times along with extacy and mushrooms but lsd being the number 1 an im only in my mid 20s so its only been about 5 years since i last did lsd an there is nothing wrong with me i am a little but wierder these days someof my friends mite say but i live a completely normal an happy life.now after awilein my glory days i did have episodes everynow an then were shit just didnt seem right but i was dropen acid about 3 times a week an in large amounts but after i stoped using lsd the side effects quickly subsited one thing is i tend to be "burnt out" some ppl might say but so would anyone that used to party like i did lol


----------



## canndo (Feb 23, 2016)

sbhippie said:


> ive ate real lsd a number of times in my teen years prly around 100 or more times along withanextacy and mushrooms but lsd being the number 1 an im only in my mid 20s so its only been about 5 years since i last did lsd an there is nothing wrong with me i am a little but wierder these days someof my friends mite say but i live a completely normal an happy life.now after awilein my glory days i did have episodes everynow an then were shit just didnt seem right but i was dropen acid about 3 times a week an in large amounts but after i stoped using lsd the side effects quickly subsited one thing is i tend to be "burnt out" some ppl might say but so would anyone that used to party like i did lol


If you never take it again, it is likely you will take your experiences with you, for the better, for the rest of your life. 

I never met an LSD burn out that I didn't suspect had other usually physiological problems.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 23, 2016)

i had a extremely bad trip on around 4.5 g's of shrooms by myself and it brought out a really bad anxiety disorder in me for about a month and a half, pretty sure i had a bit of anxiety disorder in the first place but maybe not, i think i still have a bit of anxiety from that trip ffs, i'm not the only one who had similar problems

so any advice anybody? is it possible for somebody to be a dick when tripping? cause it really does soften ego don't see why anyone would get on with shit for no reason, i will trip again for sure but never by myself again at least with good vibes to keep on my mind, and on acid instead of shrooms


----------



## yesum (May 1, 2016)

I stick to pot these days. If I do not like the high it will be gone in 2 hours and halfway gone in 1 or less. Acid was a bummer after a while. Shrooms good to go always.

I have seen others and myself suffer with mental problems and some did drugs and others not much at all. It is a mystery I guess. If you have mental problems and then trip out heavy, well it is just asking for it imo. If you do the drugs under control and all, very little chance of bad happening. Most just take whatever, wherever and expect the best.


----------



## onkulas (May 2, 2016)

so good news right? hahhahaha


----------



## St1kybudz (May 2, 2016)

yesum said:


> I stick to pot these days. If I do not like the high it will be gone in 2 hours and halfway gone in 1 or less. Acid was a bummer after a while. Shrooms good to go always.
> 
> I have seen others and myself suffer with mental problems and some did drugs and others not much at all. It is a mystery I guess. If you have mental problems and then trip out heavy, well it is just asking for it imo. If you do the drugs under control and all, very little chance of bad happening. Most just take whatever, wherever and expect the best.


I've been a user of psychedelic substance for several years now and I've seen a few adverse reactions to psychedelics but it's usually because one is at conflict with something inside there have been many studies on psychedelics and mental illness and to my knowledge all credible studies revealed the same thing and that is psychedelics do by no means cause mental illness but they do have a way of triggering illnesses in people who have a predisposition to develop the mental illness later in life


----------



## SunKeeper (May 12, 2016)

Psychedelics aren't bad because they make you break your thinker,
but because they make you USE your thinker. 

Every section of your brain connecting in ways they did not previously, literally. 

It's not productive for those in control to have you thinking!

What a waste of time THAT would be. ; D


----------



## NirvAnamation (May 12, 2016)

People are worried about LSD and Boomers ruining your mental health,

while they go to McDonalds to get a McDouble and fries.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 26, 2016)

i completely disagree that psychedelics can't possibly cause mental illness


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (May 26, 2016)

NirvAnamation said:


> People are worried about LSD and Boomers ruining your mental health,
> 
> while they go to McDonalds to get a McDouble and fries.


what the hell is that supposed to mean? lol


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 12, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what the hell is that supposed to mean? lol


Maybe he meant, humans are worried about drugs causing them harm, while the clog their arteries with shit from a fast food restaurant. 

Sure, it COULD be fair to say that there is always a CHANCE that psychedelics can cause you harm. 
But we know an unhealthy diet can be fatal. But that is certainly LEGAL. 

Just a guess, I guess.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 13, 2016)

CaesarClown said:


> Maybe he meant, humans are worried about drugs causing them harm, while the clog their arteries with shit from a fast food restaurant.
> 
> Sure, it COULD be fair to say that there is always a CHANCE that psychedelics can cause you harm.
> But we know an unhealthy diet can be fatal. But that is certainly LEGAL.
> ...


yeah everybody says its stupid for smokers to give themselves cancer but theres carcinogens in a lot of food these days especially mc donalds, you do either to a excessive amount your whole life your gonna run into problems sooner or later


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> yeah everybody says its stupid for smokers to give themselves cancer but theres carcinogens in a lot of food these days especially mc donalds, you do either to a excessive amount your whole life your gonna run into problems sooner or later


absolutely right, and fast food is terrible for you. The amount of preservatives and extenders they put in that stuff is alarming! Have you seen the video of the McD's happy meal in a box that looked exactly like it did fresh...TWO YEARS LATER??? NOT kidding!


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 18, 2016)

here's the hamburger happy meal after four years. Even the fries stay the same...no shit







and the chicken nugget meal..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3437395/She-s-not-loving-Woman-shares-snap-McDonald-s-Happy-Meal-SIX-YEARS-bought-prove-fast-food-not-decomposed-time.html


another instance of how truth is stranger than fiction


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 24, 2016)

As others have pointed out, there is no mental illness really. Some of the the individuals that are looked at as crazy, were in fact the most sane out of all of us. Apparently especially as of late, the more and more you seem to want to think outside of the box whether on a drug or drunk, the more you're looked at as someone with a mental illness and quite frankly, that's just not the case. Thanks for sharing and although this is an old thread, it's most definitely an interesting read non-the-less.


----------



## DopeFitness (Jun 25, 2016)

psychedelics can heal peopleeeeeeeeee


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 29, 2016)

Sanity is an illusion. A lie. We are all both crazy, and not crazy. The human mind is deep, even the shallow ones. 
It is not as black and white, as it seems to be.


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 29, 2016)

CaesarClown said:


> Sanity is an illusion. A lie. We are all both crazy, and not crazy. The human mind is deep, even the shallow ones.
> It is not as black and white, as it seems to be.


Do you prefer the subbed or the dubbed version of One Piece? I prefer the subbed.


----------



## CaesarClown (Jun 29, 2016)

DaSprout said:


> Do you prefer the subbed or the dubbed version of One Piece? I prefer the subbed.


I prefer the subbed, hits the comedic notes better, and comes off with less of a "child-like" feel.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jul 1, 2016)

CaesarClown said:


> Sanity is an illusion. A lie. We are all both crazy, and not crazy. The human mind is deep, even the shallow ones.
> It is not as black and white, as it seems to be.


Were in the matrix


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Y


CaesarClown said:


> Sanity is an illusion. A lie. We are all both crazy, and not crazy. The human mind is deep, even the shallow ones.
> It is not as black and white, as it seems to be.


Wanna know what really grinds my gears? Folks go to school, read books, then graduate with the sense that they have things "understood" not the case.....regardless of psy or primary care your schooling is only 1/3 of what will make you a good physician/ clinician. Throwing pills at a misunderstood mental situation is NOT HEALING its masking, covering up.


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2016)

JohnMotayo said:


> As others have pointed out, there is no mental illness really. Some of the the individuals that are looked at as crazy, were in fact the most sane out of all of us. Apparently especially as of late, the more and more you seem to want to think outside of the box whether on a drug or drunk, the more you're looked at as someone with a mental illness and quite frankly, that's just not the case. Thanks for sharing and although this is an old thread, it's most definitely an interesting read non-the-less.



Back in the sixties and seventies, there was this romantic notion of mental illness. "who's to say what crazy is, we are all crazy". But what they were really referring to was people on the spectrum of personality quirks or even neurosis. 


Those that have been exposed to very sick people never keep their "crazy is fine" romance. With the advent of popularly used hallucinogenic compounds, people began to imagine their state of consciousness as somehow akin to psychosis. They figured that they had been inside the mind of, or actually been a psychotic. 


Myth and legend didn't help. 


But the reality is that these chemicals did more easily allow someone to imagine the horror of mental illness. Mental illness is a horror, it is often a definiting difference between sanity and otherwise. Spend any amount of time with truly Ill people and come away thinking you had just been given a reprieve from hell itself. 


Imagine NEVER ever being able to depend upon your senses to know what is real and further, being uncertain of your social. Powers. "what did he mean when he said that" takes on a hideous meaning for the truly disturbed. Not knowing which "voice" in your. Head is "you" or mistaking social cues constantly while still having huge ranges of inappropriate emotions is my idea of torture.


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Y
> 
> Wanna know what really grinds my gears? Folks go to school, read books, then graduate with the sense that they have things "understood" not the case.....regardless of psy or primary care your schooling is only 1/3 of what will make you a good physician/ clinician. Throwing pills at a misunderstood mental situation is NOT HEALING its masking, covering up.


But so often, that is the only thing a doctor can do. "therapy" in the traditional sense cannot treat the mentally ill"


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

canndo said:


> But so often, that is the only thing a doctor can do. "therapy" in the traditional sense cannot treat the mentally ill"


Nor can haldol injections


----------



## canndo (Aug 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Nor can haldol injections


No, no cure in that, or send of the more powerful drugs that turn patients into drooling shambling wrecks. People say some drugs are just silent electro shock treatments. 


But I suppose it is better than keeping them tied up in the basement of a "clinic".


----------



## CaesarClown (Aug 28, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Y
> 
> Wanna know what really grinds my gears? Folks go to school, read books, then graduate with the sense that they have things "understood" not the case.....regardless of psy or primary care your schooling is only 1/3 of what will make you a good physician/ clinician. Throwing pills at a misunderstood mental situation is NOT HEALING its masking, covering up.


Truth spoken promptly. Those who don't want to heal want to make money to line their pockets. 
HEALING is limited in profits.
MASKING is unlimited in profits, 
as long as they don't heal. 

The fortunate will always work off the backs of the unfortunate. 
The unfortunate will always resent the fortunate. 

Unnatural selection is at work brothers and sisters. 

;-P





=


----------



## canndo (Aug 29, 2016)

Healing is as profitable let as treating.

Charge a million dollars for a pill that cures cancer, who won't pay it, borrowing get the money and enslaving themselves in order to pay back the loan.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 29, 2016)

MERIKA as described by actual folks paying attention ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2016)

If I told you how much LSD/PCP I did as a teen, you would call me a Liar.

I used to inject LSD regularly easily 1000 microgram shots, or more.

I quit everything except weed in 76 when I OD'd shooting 95 units x 1:1000 solution Epinephrine/Adrenaline.

I would say Ive done no less than 2000-3000 doses of LSD.

I'm 58 but its not up to me to say I'm normal or not.

What is Normal ??

Also liked to shoot PCP, and sometimes shot PCP, and LSD in 1 shot.

PCP in 10- 20 seconds your screwed. LSD takes a few minutes to kick in.

I also liked to shoot Desoxyn x Coke in 1 shot.

Usually 5 Desoxyn x 1/16-1/32 gram of coke. We also used to get a lot of pharma coke, and not street stuff.

Street coke isn't in the same league as what comes from the pharma. Pharma coke is very dangerous vs street coke.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Dec 25, 2016)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Street coke isn't in the same league as what comes from the pharma.


In most instances, this is correct. I've determined purity for law enforcement (forced by employer, quit soon after) and also for friends that were dealers. I've seen street coke that is over 95% pure, but more commonly it's been cut ~4x or so. Street coke can also be dangerous, for different reasons, such as when an indiscriminate dealer adds a little bit of something toxic like strychnine to make the uneducated buyer think it's uncut.

Back on topic, I find this thread very interesting. How does one define the starting condition WRT mental illness/health? It's not like the profession is in full agreement - just read the classification / diagnostics literature. There are plenty of examples on forums like this that talk about long term problems resulting from bad trips but part of the problem is that many uneducated critics have an expectation of one's mental health being stable without a chemical influence like psychedelics. Unfortunately, many medical researchers today have a holier-than-thou bias against all recreational substances. The Nixon administration tried really hard to motivate researchers to "study" weed and let it be known that finding it to cause cancer at a higher rate than tobacco was the desired outcome. Is it any wonder that the same mentality led to the current problems with mega-potent prescription opiates? OK, rant off...


----------



## ElEssDee (Jan 9, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If I told you how much LSD/PCP I did as a teen, you would call me a Liar.
> 
> I used to inject LSD regularly easily 1000 microgram shots, or more.


How'd you IV LSD accurately? That's dodgy as fuck - needles scare the shit out of me.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I would just break down some tabs/blotter by soaking them in a little water, then draw it up, and shoot it. Pretty simple. Many of us did it where I'm from. Takes about 3 minutes to start peaking. Its not instant.

IMHO the best PCP was the small Pink Tabs/Wafers that I very first saw in 1971-72. Then after that black market stuff started showing up by 73-74

They were much bigger, thicker vs tabs/wafers. The very 1st stuff came from Vets Offices. Then the Powder came along.


----------



## Ximaxxx (Jan 18, 2017)

MrEDuck said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130819185302.htm
> interesting read


i knew sum1 who grew up at the age of 13 taking acid, hes in his 30-40s now dont know my pops age, but acid and stimulate abuse will cause problems if stick to it. acid speed any stim.. ive only took acid, but i come from a family of lots of parties and i can say acid did my father no good when he started coke at 13. i love pyschodelics if i spelt that right just dont mix them with coccaine i come from trippers who got ruined by coccaine... , east coast life
dont be that dude...... if u do coke or meth or any stim acid will cause issues my unc also got scizo from taking acid then a later addiction of meth abuse of couse he sold tosupply his habbits and in return lots of highs  sadly that means high brain damage with crystal and coke(lived in socal,)... when i learn how to fix peoples minds ill hit u up. one love \|/


----------



## CannaReview (Mar 22, 2017)

MrEDuck said:


> My experience is people don't start taking drugs like that unless something is wrong.


First time I did shrooms was about 3 months ago. I got some MDMA at the same time. That was also the first time I did any drugs since 2001 if you don't include alcohol. The MDMA is fun but way too taxing on the body and even with pre and post loading feels like a hang over the next day. I don't get any depression the week after so at least that is good. The shrooms, I do about 1-1.5 grams are great, as you get the funky feeling and 5-6 hours later you're back to normal with no physical side effects. Not a fan of super visuals so I just take enough to just below visuals.

As for what is wrong with me. Well nothing. You could say the same thing about people jumping of of planes or mountains. Hell when I did cardio 5 times per week in the trails around my house I loved the exhausted feeling and mood uplift I got from doing it. So if that high means something is wrong with me, well so be it.

I picked up 2 more OZ of shrooms but should last me for quite a while.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 27, 2017)

5 gram dose will last me about six months. No depression. Deep connection to who I am and what I am. Soul reset. Out of body. Ill face the evil I've done and the Love I've experienced. 

I burn sage before taking them. Throughout the house. Let the sage smoke roll off me. I eat them dried on an empty stomach. Calm heart, no demons. Cannabis at the ready. 

I harvested some shrooms today. They're drying right now. Like always. Ill end up with a couple hundred grams of shrooms. All I need is 5-7grams. I'll pass them out like potato chips.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2017)

i've seen excessive psychedelics make people retarded but most people won't take that into consideration


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 27, 2017)

It's a brief visit to the spirit word. Staying there? 

Yep. Retarded madness. It's not teaching you a thing.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2017)

i think psychedelics are absolutely amazing but you can't use it a lot or it'll fuck you;'re brain up big time


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i think psychedelics are aboloutely amazing but you can't use it a lot or you'll loose you're mind


True that. Then people ask what's it's like. You try to describe it but you can't. I've sat in a dark closet with my eyes closed. I saw Aztec gods. I don't worship that and can't explain it.

The flow of life. The absolute destruction of the ego. All that shit melts away. It's pure Love. But don't temp the demons.

Then you'll face them. Bad trip? The spirits are judging you for evil. They'll make it a nightmare and you'll stop doing fucked up mean shit to your fellow human being.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> The flow of life. The absolute destruction of the ego. All that shit melts away. It's pure Love.
> 
> Then you'll face them. Bad trip? The spirits are judging you for evil. They'll make it a nightmare and you'll stop doing fucked up mean shit to your fellow human being.


i definitely believe that part


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2017)

bad trips could just mean too intense of a high in a overwhelming environment though


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 27, 2017)

most can't handle loosing they're greedy selfish manipulative egos they feel too bad about how shitty of a human being they are lol


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 27, 2017)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> most can't handle loosing they're greedy selfish manipulative egos they feel too bad about how shitty of a human being they are lol



And they'll never know true peace. It's a hateful existence they can't escape from. Scream all you want. Beg. Pray. Grovel. 

Step off the ledge. Fall into a world beyond this shit.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 27, 2017)

Look at this motherfu¢ker. 

Dude...this dog is soaring. Ill be there soon.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 2, 2017)

How about a link between psychedelics and several hours of nausea? Psychs might be enjoyable aside from that. They all work by very general serotonin receptor stimulation and serotonin is involved in nausea. The only psych that doesn't induce nausea is Salvia, and I can assure you it's not at all enjoyable even without it. I never use psychs anymore. Got tired of self induced misery for an entire day. Visual alteration isn't all that great a thing really. Doesn't come close to making up for the sickness, just you're sick AND your vision is fucked up. Incidentally, if you take psychs often the visual disturbances can become permanent, which probably isn't that much fun when you're driving or operating heavy machinery. I can't recommend psychs whatsoever. Feels more like being poisoned than anything else.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Apr 3, 2017)

@Mr. Bongwater you obviously don't know shit about psychodelics.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 3, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> *Feels more like being poisoned than anything else*.


That's because you die. You've taken a poison to see the spirits. It a selective, short term poison. It kills the Ego.

Eat a salad about two-three hours before you take them. Take the best shower of your life. Easy fitting clothes. Get comfy in a comfortable familiar space. Eat upwards of 4+ grams. Low doses can make your stomach roll.

Start indoors. Put on Fear and Loathing or the Big Lebowski. Enjoy the visuals as you die.

Then there's peace. Get up and look at the trees. Plants. Animals. Sunlight. Wind. Warmth of it ALL.

Enjoy the condition known as being human.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 3, 2017)

Mushrooms are actually the worst,make you sick as hell then scare the crap out of you. I found that it always follows a certain course with several phases. In one phase you feel very stoned. The final phase right before it ends is the worst, complete insanity, people on the radio saying stuff that later you know damn well they didn't really say, not being able to think at all coherently and total panic that you'll never go back to sanity. Then within a span of about 10 minutes you go from totally insane back to complete normalcy. Amazing how it just drops right off so fast. 

Anyway, I can see why the mushrooms developed psilocybin. It's to make any mammal that eats them never want to eat them again, and it worked on me. See, they grow in large obvious patches. They would be easy meat if they didn't have the defense system. There's enough of them that before you could eat them all you're completely debilitated and eating is the last thing on your mind.


----------



## Al Kaloid (Apr 3, 2017)

Bob, you have your phases out of phase.


----------



## BobCajun (Apr 4, 2017)

Al Kaloid said:


> Bob, you have your phases out of phase.


How so? Does the total insanity come earlier than I suggested?


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 5, 2017)

I hate Shrooms. The taste is fucking horrible. Texture is fucking gross. The smell ain't bad. Like wet rotten grass from in under the lawn mower. It's just straight nasty.

However...

I love them when I'm on them. Afterwards, I don't even want to look at a mushroom picture. It'll take me over a year to get another craving to use them. No desire what so ever to eat shrooms before then.

If life's insane. The 'insanity' of shrooms is relaxing.


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2017)

Turns out I'm bipolar among other things, no wonder I tripped so hard. A vaped dose of DMT can get me fully on the other side for 30 minutes plus... and then the world is still skew, paisley and purple for a while after I return. Was only diagnosed about 3 years ago.... but the nuts was there long before the psychedelics, that much I am sure of. It is in any case impossible to be a good shaman unless you are a little bit cookies..

Luckily like I explained before, it is like a telephone, once someone picks up on the other side, you know they are there. 
Been a while since I did anything to dissolve the ego. Having a toddler around certainly doesn't present one with the same opportunities. Heck! I even have a stash with samples of probably anything you can think of. I just don't feel the need. Apart from the ultimate tryptamine, I have some bark that has been talking to me, asking me to allow it to work.


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 6, 2017)

This crop of mushrooms are done. I've harvested the dose I need. The set up had to go. The cakes were buried in a planter. I don't need anymore. Next time, different strain.

They've been dried to crispy. Stored in under glass with Freon. 

It takes me weeks to get psyched up for the journey. I know I might face things I really don't want to deal with. Tribulations of life and the human experience. Something keeps telling me, "Not Yet". That's my Ego talking, standing 3" high on my shoulder.

I only grow when Life is off. When I can't shake a bought of depression. A longing for a question to be answered. The problem with that. I don't know what the question is to begin with. A feeling of being stuck. You emotionally can't move in life. It's difficult to explain the urge that gets me to grow shrooms.

I've mentally prepared for next Tuesday. Ill have the house all to myself the entire day. I want to be alone when I take them. Escape the prison of the mind by myself in myself.


----------



## OrganicfarmerNC (Apr 16, 2017)

So how much does a quarter of quality shrooms go for nowadays?


----------



## ANC (May 3, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> It takes me weeks to get psyched up for the journey. I know I might face things I really don't want to deal with.


You are here because of every step you have taken in your life, therefore not one moment of it was unimportant.
Don't put this off, your work earned you one free pass into the other side.


----------



## Namasteahole (Nov 12, 2017)

People in general get comfort in blame. Or should I say the less experienced and less intelligent of the lot. Many things in life are random and have no reason why they happen. This explains many things from religion/superstitions all the way to illnesses. When a politician or someone with a stethoscope and a lab coat tell them something it somehow becomes more credible especially when the subject is something they don't fully comprehend. Dumb people like things neat and orderly, and life just doesn't work that way. More often than not, it's Empire Strikes Back, not Return of the Jedi.


----------



## tooktoomuch (Feb 18, 2018)

ANC said:


> You are here because of every step you have taken in your life, therefore not one moment of it was unimportant.
> Don't put this off, your work earned you one free pass into the other side.


That machine made me a banana, I think.


----------



## ANC (Feb 18, 2018)

That would not be fair! 
That would not be fair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2018)

I dose small to reset myself i love again lost members live members the sick machine the stress of life seams to fade fradgle relationships seam to strengthen after realizing life is short its wounderfull and the machine distance you from love one life is fradgle people leave back into the earth. Realy opens your eyes trippy stuff for shure


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ive had a few trips when i was younger. I think you have to be pretty mentally stable to have a good one. I never had a bad one but the last time i had lsd i got soooo bored after a few hours. Ive never been so bored in my life and went to bed tripping. I have to say too, i remember my old man telling me he took massive amounts of lsd during university. He reckoned the reason theyre called "trips" is you go for a trip but a little bit of you is left behind. You never feel quite the same. I reckon he was so right. I think we're all entitled to a bit of fun, though i do think there are limits. Peace and happy trippin lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Mar 2, 2018)

trippin and going to bed doesn't sound like a good time


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

WildCard008 said:


> trippin and going to bed doesn't sound like a good time


Lol dont get me wrong i had an absolutely mad time until about the 7th when i just felt bored. That was the only feeling, i was bored and wanted it to stop.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 2, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Lol dont get me wrong i had an absolutely mad time until about the 7th when i just felt bored. That was the only feeling, i was bored and wanted it to stop.


And took about 10 minuts to get to sleep. It was pretty funny actually.


----------



## tooktoomuch (Mar 5, 2018)

That's when you smoke a joint and pound some shots.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 5, 2018)

tooktoomuch said:


> That's when you smoke a joint and pound some shots.


Lol exactly! 
Ripping lots of bongs always helped me


----------



## Flowki (Mar 13, 2018)

MrEDuck said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130819185302.htm
> interesting read


That blew away everything I assumed, cheers.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 13, 2018)

If you dont think its doing SOMETHING.
IMHO you're still tripping


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

They can simply open a door that didnt need to be opened not that it causes anything


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 14, 2018)

For some though, not me, but some....
The realisation that the world you're living in is only what your brain's telling you, can be pretty hard on some. 
Its a reeeeeaaaaaaallly big door too lol


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> For some though, not me, but some....
> The realisation that the world you're living in is only what your brain's telling you, can be pretty hard on some.
> Its a reeeeeaaaaaaallly big door too lol


Yeah if you get passed the door without much baggage theres still ego shock awe, ego doesnt like to go out easily....


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 3, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Yeah if you get passed the door without much baggage theres still ego shock awe, ego doesnt like to go out easily....


Lol true.
I say if you take any luggage with you, through the door. You're gonna have a bad holiday.
Familiar things and trips. No good.

It's the feeling of tripping all the time. A couple times a week. Trips can get very, very familiar.

Sometimes the mind just wants a little reality. Even if the reality is only what it's thinking.
Just so happens most of us are living the same reality.

Life is the greatest trip there is. Best, and worst, anybody can have.


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Apr 3, 2018)

Havent done anything in over a decade nor do I really have a need to.

Acid never really had a bad trip, but shrooms yeah, very frieghtning,as usual, problem was set and setting and shouldnt have took them at that time period. E was always fun if it was actually E at least lol


----------



## Tim1987 (Apr 3, 2018)

Z3r0Z3r0 said:


> Havent done anything in over a decade nor do I really have a need to.
> 
> Acid never really had a bad trip, but shrooms yeah, very frieghtning,as usual, problem was set and setting and shouldnt have took them at that time period. E was always fun if it was actually E at least lol


Yyeeessssss. Lol
Good E is fuken rad 

Don't take trips kids. Just take a good E.


Been about 5 years since my last E. But damn I don't think I'd pass on a good one.
Just something about melting away, like a clock on a Salvador Dali painting.
So damn good.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Jan 31, 2019)

Good news saw a lady about mental health .they say I am skitzophrnic psychotic. Bullshit. But she don't see it and don't believe it halodole shots compentency bullshit being questioned fun times lol


----------



## WildCard008 (Feb 2, 2019)

addiction is a mental illness <-----------------


----------



## shiva71 (Apr 10, 2019)

Dont wish to bring the tone down here but...
I had a bad trip at the age of 19 that caused a psychotic breakdown. I could go into a lot of detail but all i will say is that from the age of 19 to 25, when i should have been building the foundations of a stable and happy life, i sat staring out of the window chain smoking cigarettes, i was pretty much a vegetable. Mid 20s i discovered that getting blind drunk made me feel half human and so began 15 years of alcoholism. I managed to quit 6 years ago, and since then i have rebuilt my life to a certain extent but at 47 life is still difficult (no money, no career, no partner etc...)
I cannot be 100% sure but i am almost certain my life would have been completely different had i not had this experience with LSD.
The problem with the whole "hallucinogens can trigger psychosis in people with underlying mental issues" is that yes, certain peoples neurology is set up so they are just one trigger away from psychosis, but its perfectly possible such people could go through life without encountering that trigger, dormant issues remain dormant, and they live happy normal (whatever that means) lives.
The variables are huge (dosage/frequency/environment/genetic disposition to mental illness) but essentially saying there is no link between hallucinogens and mental illness is bullshit, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Mar 4, 2020)

rory420420 said:


> This just in! Water is wet!...lol...nice read.


really? wow


----------



## Rum Nugginz (Mar 4, 2020)

WildCard008 said:


> addiction is a mental illness <-----------------


where the rocks at?


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 5, 2020)

Idk about you but I had a phycotic episode following a 7 day shroom binge


----------



## LinguaPeel (Aug 6, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Idk about you but I had a phycotic episode following a 7 day shroom binge


In the old days that's how we sifted out the weak. Slavery wasn't based on race, if you couldn't handle your drugs then shackles went on. 

I might have imagined this while in the mental hospital after a 7 day shroom binge.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)

How a vomit-inducing psychedelic drug went from spiritual practice to Westernized ‘wellness’ treatment


Ayahuasca was used as a healing practice in indigenous South American cultures long before it gained popularity in the wellness industry.




www.insider.com


----------



## macsnax (Aug 30, 2020)

shiva71 said:


> Dont wish to bring the tone down here but...
> I had a bad trip at the age of 19 that caused a psychotic breakdown. I could go into a lot of detail but all i will say is that from the age of 19 to 25, when i should have been building the foundations of a stable and happy life, i sat staring out of the window chain smoking cigarettes, i was pretty much a vegetable. Mid 20s i discovered that getting blind drunk made me feel half human and so began 15 years of alcoholism. I managed to quit 6 years ago, and since then i have rebuilt my life to a certain extent but at 47 life is still difficult (no money, no career, no partner etc...)
> I cannot be 100% sure but i am almost certain my life would have been completely different had i not had this experience with LSD.
> The problem with the whole "hallucinogens can trigger psychosis in people with underlying mental issues" is that yes, certain peoples neurology is set up so they are just one trigger away from psychosis, but its perfectly possible such people could go through life without encountering that trigger, dormant issues remain dormant, and they live happy normal (whatever that means) lives.
> The variables are huge (dosage/frequency/environment/genetic disposition to mental illness) but essentially saying there is no link between hallucinogens and mental illness is bullshit, and everyone knows it.


You're probably not around to read this but, there's actually a lot of mental illness along with other issues bring treated with psychedelics these days.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 30, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Idk about you but I had a phycotic episode following a 7 day shroom binge


I call bs. Explain how you are mushrooms and tripped for week..... After the first day your serotonin is depleted, you need at least a week to rebuild it before tripping again.


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I call bs. Explain how you are mushrooms and tripped for week..... After the first day your serotonin is depleted, you need at least a week to rebuild it before tripping again.


Got an oz of boomers and ate 3.5g every day for a week the first 4 days I tripped the next 3 days I kinda got high but not really then by the 7th day I was in a fuck up state of mind which led to the rage episode haven’t done them since as I’m scared to go threw that again


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 30, 2020)

I have anxiety and ptsd which most likely was the underlying resone for the episode


----------



## macsnax (Aug 30, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Got an oz of boomers and ate 3.5g every day for a week the first 4 days I tripped the next 3 days I kinda got high but not really then by the 7th day I was in a fuck up state of mind which led to the rage episode haven’t done them since as I’m scared to go threw that again


That's because the happy chemicals in your brain were gone bud after the first day. That's a really unhealthy way to treat your brain and could definitely lead to chemical imbalance with the way your brain functions. I imagine it wasn't very fun at all. Take care of yourself man.


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> That's because the happy chemicals in your brain were gone bud after the first day. That's a really unhealthy way to treat your brain and could definitely lead to chemical imbalance with the way your brain functions. I imagine it wasn't very fun at all. Take care of yourself man.


Thx for looking out bud. I’m good now I don’t mess with anything now except a small dose of green dragon every other morning I don’t even drink I hate how it makes me feel


----------



## Merkn4aSquirtn (Aug 31, 2020)

Buddernugs said:


> Thx for looking out bud. I’m good now I don’t mess with anything now except a small dose of green dragon every other morning I don’t even drink I hate how it makes me feel


The moment I started smoking everyday, which was over 7 years ago.. I can’t even touch alcohol anymore.
Coming from someone that could get down almost a fifth a night(sometimes the whole fifth) I can’t stand the way it makes me feel either.
I’m talking about just one single beer. 
Hate it now. 
But I’m good with that now


----------



## Buddernugs (Aug 31, 2020)

Same bro same lol I get shit housed on literally one honey brown


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Sep 29, 2020)

That's pretty damn rreassuring. I have an uncle with paranoid schizophrenia so I can't help but be a little wary. There's a legit genetic rationale for me to feel this way about psychadelics in general. I would prefer to just have the colors look brighter, reality feel a bit warmer, and my creativity enhanced right? I'm not tryna have a catastrophic psychotic episode, where I undo all the progress I've made in life these past couple years, thinking I can commune with God by smearing my own feces on the walls, thank you very much.

My honeybear has expressed interest in us doing shrooms someday and honestly, I'm down. I'd have to find the right moment, location, and only do a minuscule dose - and absolutely have him physically present, I feel like with him next to me I can get through anything. Probably getting all hyped up over nothing TBH...


----------



## C.osmic anomaly (Oct 4, 2020)

What about when U do them like every day for months then decide to drink a bottle of rum and take 7 grams


----------



## macsnax (Oct 5, 2020)

C.osmic anomaly said:


> What about when U do them like every day for months then decide to drink a bottle of rum and take 7 grams


You can't trip everyday, the happy chemicals in your brain are depleted after you trip. 10-14 days between trips if you want to feel it. The only people taking psychedelics everyday are microdosing, which is another subject.


----------



## Muad' Dib (Oct 23, 2020)

Well, you can trip everyday (not microdosing) but the effects are significantly differents, you should know what your are doing and for what exactly, it's not a game. People use to do it for a concrete purpose or even for negligence, i've seen both.


----------



## Will Stuart (Nov 30, 2020)

Very refreshing to hear!


----------



## ocgasm (Jan 30, 2021)

Microdosing? Please read the following link, its amazing!
https://www.verywellmind.com/microdosing-definition-effects-uses-risks-legality-5076107


----------



## shattascam (May 7, 2021)

First and only time i ate shrooms, I went crazy and ended in the hospital being shot up with Ativan. Kinda scared me off but it might have just been the wrong time / wrong frame of mind to trip, i dunno


----------



## U79 (May 9, 2021)

shattascam said:


> First and only time i ate shrooms, I went crazy and ended in the hospital being shot up with Ativan. Kinda scared me off but it might have just been the wrong time / wrong frame of mind to trip, i dunno


Dose, set and setting all factor into the experience. I would suggest to set aside a day before and two days after to prepare for and integrate the experience. Always good to have someone sober who have experience to sit with you.


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (May 22, 2021)




----------



## shattascam (Jul 11, 2021)

If anything the society we live in itself is the cause of most mental illnesses, stress and low morale alone can induce breaks in vulnerable people


----------



## pot/head (Jul 13, 2021)

Read many of the posts not all and it seems many have had a bad trip with mushrooms. I did mushrooms back when I was a teenager decades ago never had a bad trip because I took my time just a little 1 time every 2 months. Mushrooms, even from the same species and harvest, can have different psilocybin levels so thats why its important to only do a little at a time at first. So after eating a portion of the mushroom it will take 30 minutes for it to start kicking in and almost 90 minutes to reach full tripping effect. Its not good to trip if you are not feeling good emotionally and physically you will most likely be in for a bad trip unless you have someone with you to talk you out of the bad trip. Thats why a small amount should be taken the first time as it is more controllable. I did this every 2 months over a 2 year period all of my experiences were always great. 

The trips i had at that time I always felt opened a part of my brain that was not opened before. I never felt any need to do cocaine or any of those other drugs and just smoked weed once in a blue moon as I just didn't feel the need for it anymore. I went from drinking almost 1/2 gallon of rum or vodka every Saturday night and cut it completely out of my life. I only drink a couple beers only on special occasions but never found a need for it on a daily, weekly or monthly basis. Ever since the mushroom trips I look at everything including life in a completely different way. 

In the past year I noticed many big well known research hospitals all over the USA have started voluntary clinical studies on treating patients with major longterm depression with psilocybin and the results they are getting is incredible. Each treatment is given within the hospital and lasts 4 - 6 hours with a therapist being present for the full duration. The papers of the findings from these credible facilities are saying after 1 - 3 psilocybin treatments all of the patients that were receiving psilocybin instead of the placebo no longer suffer from major depression. The patients receiving the placebo had little to no change.

The research finding above does not surprise me at all. I never suffered from any type of depression when I was a teenager I was always a happy go lucky kid. I know from the experiences I had experimenting with psilocybin as a teenager and how it changed the way I looked at everything. I am not surprised how it can change someone who suffered from major depression for many years into someone that looks at themselves and life in a completely different way. 










Psychedelic Treatment with Psilocybin Relieves Major Depression, Study Shows






www.hopkinsmedicine.org













Understanding the Basics of Depression


WebMD's guide to the types and prevalence of depression.




www.webmd.com


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 13, 2021)

Acid can definitely fuck up your brain. I was in a rehab place once, and one of the guys finally lost it. He had flashbacks from all the acid he did. He was dropping numerous tabs daily. Since he'd need more and more each time since he didn't take breaks. And it was like that last flashback, he just went nuts and never came out of it. It was weird to be around that dude, lol. He'd just stand there chewing imaginary gum or something.


----------



## nuskool89 (Aug 6, 2021)

The only bad trip swim has experienced had to do with swims own ego. 6g of penis envy was unpleasant. 4g of Golden teacher is about the perfect enlightening dose in swims experience


----------



## ukdave (Sep 21, 2021)

Taking hallucinogens is a great way to mess with your reality, and to confuse yourself, from experience its a 'really' bad idea, you are more likely to experience the horrors than a spiritual experience, especially if you are already anxious and depressed, so don't do it, don't listen to the hype. Take it from a former Glue sniffer and LSD user, its not worth it, your own brain will punish you. There is a big push to sell hallucinogens as some sort of medicine, its not, I ended up looking anorexic. Stick to weed. Just because Bill W had a spiritual experience using the Bella Donna treatment does not guarantee you will also experience euphoria, you are more likely hallucinate being in a snake pit is my experience. they used to print tiny pictures of 'superman' on the lsd tabs back in the day, the guy upstairs took one, believed he was superman and broke both his legs trying to fly out the window, You have been warned.


----------



## canndo (Sep 22, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Taking hallucinogens is a great way to mess with your reality, and to confuse yourself, from experience its a 'really' bad idea, you are more likely to experience the horrors than a spiritual experience, especially if you are already anxious and depressed, so don't do it, don't listen to the hype. Take it from a former Glue sniffer and LSD user, its not worth it, your own brain will punish you. There is a big push to sell hallucinogens as some sort of medicine, its not, I ended up looking anorexic. Stick to weed. Just because Bill W had a spiritual experience using the Bella Donna treatment does not guarantee you will also experience euphoria, you are more likely hallucinate being in a snake pit is my experience. they used to print tiny pictures of 'superman' on the lsd tabs back in the day, the guy upstairs took one, believed he was superman and broke both his legs trying to fly out the window, You have been warned.


 "Stick with weed"? I know a guy who killed himself on pot. You should avoid smoking it ND just stay sober.


----------



## ukdave (Sep 23, 2021)

canndo said:


> "Stick with weed"? I know a guy who killed himself on pot. You should avoid smoking it ND just stay sober.


Yes but there's a difference between suggesting people stick with proven meds they come here to grow, than advising them to stick with reality altering hallucinogens that may or not one day be proven useful as a mainstream medicine. In an ideal world none of us would need or want any drugs. But it aint.


----------



## * THC * (Sep 23, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Yes but there's a difference between suggesting people stick with proven meds they come here to grow, than advising them to stick with reality altering hallucinogens that may or not one day be proven useful as a mainstream medicine. In an ideal world none of us would need or want any drugs. But it aint.


"hallucinogens" as you call them have already been proven useful by academia. Hell, even the Ontario Provincial Police in Canada are using ayahuasca to treat PTSD.


----------



## canndo (Sep 24, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Yes but there's a difference between suggesting people stick with proven meds they come here to grow, than advising them to stick with reality altering hallucinogens that may or not one day be proven useful as a mainstream medicine. In an ideal world none of us would need or want any drugs. But it aint.


This is the area for that very thing.

"Proven" meds? Psilocybin mischievous are at least as old..
And proven as pot.

What is it about pot evangelism? "No drugs can possibly be good...except marijuana"


----------



## ukdave (Sep 24, 2021)

* THC * said:


> "hallucinogens" as you call them have already been proven useful by academia. Hell, even the Ontario Provincial Police in Canada are using ayahuasca to treat PTSD.


Be careful of what you want to believe. No the Ontario Provincial Police in Canada are not using ayahuasca to treat PTSD, that is an misrepresentation of reality. To be more precise, two officers are self medicating using ayahuasca, the other 20,000 are using alcohol, cocaine, crack, and other substances of their choosing to eliminate the compulsions, which are rooted in fear. They more than likely went on a trip to Peru, to visit a company taking its 'medicinal service' to a global audience, its being promoted by YouTube bloggers and in forums it seems. Brian Rose an example of someone who is a proponent having gone to a place where it is taken in a safe environment to take ayahausca, where every aspect of the entire experience was well thought out. It needs to be, because as a commercial enterprise they can't have customers jumping out of windows, and freaking out because some open milk cart started breathing rather loudly. So the company gives them some love beforehand and then quite frankly, hopes for the best. They say don't knock it until you tried it, I have, but never in a safe well thought out environment, with a good emotional starting point I will say that. On one occasion I was carted off to prison for the next nine months covered in bruises with my pockets stuffed full of Evo Stick glue I'd just stolen from a shop. The owner kindly lured me with a peacock style display of glue sticks. They softened me up and threw me into the lions den. The police that night seemed to think I was a punch bag, rather than sick, because they are sick, so many are sick.. - Education education, education, with actual facts is the way to go. We can't go round banning everything, but lets keep seat belts in cars aye.


----------



## ukdave (Sep 24, 2021)

canndo said:


> This is the area for that very thing.
> 
> "Proven" meds? Psilocybin mischievous are at least as old..
> And proven as pot.
> ...


 Psilocybin is a classical psychedelics which are thought not to be useful or safe for people with illnesses such as schizophrenia. Notice how every study says these type of 'reality' altering drugs are only beneficial in a safe environment, which likely includes tiny dosages, a trained psychotherapist, food, heat, nice people, etc etc. "No drugs can possibly be good...except marijuana" is not what I said, its what you said in order to paint an inaccurate picture of me, however, I will say that without evangelism to address the balance people will do stupid things, like telling a cannabis first timer its fine to smoke a 1 gram of GG4 in a pipe. Education, education, education.


----------



## canndo (Sep 25, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Psilocybin is a classical psychedelics which are thought not to be useful or safe for people with illnesses such as schizophrenia. Notice how every study says these type of 'reality' altering drugs are only beneficial in a safe environment, which likely includes tiny dosages, a trained psychotherapist, food, heat, nice people, etc etc. "No drugs can possibly be good...except marijuana" is not what I said, its what you said in order to paint an inaccurate picture of me, however, I will say that without evangelism to address the balance people will do stupid things, like telling a cannabis first timer its fine to smoke a 1 gram of GG4 in a pipe. Education, education, education.


We agree on the education part.

As far as medical trials and possible therapy, actually, the doses are far higher than one might usually opt for in a non medical situation. 

There is a difference between education and "don't take any drug but (fill in the blank). I've seen people pontificating about the dangers of pot over three and a half fingers of glenfedich. Pot smokers commonly opine on the dangers of alcohol while they suck down their fifth blunt that day as unmotivated as turnips.

Coke users put down heroin. Heroin users point at tweekers missing teeth.

But I have yet to talk to anyone more evangelical than pot smokers. According to them it cures everything from baldness to hang nails.

Most of the pot smokers I know or know of are habitual users. Weekenders, daily users, some several times a day.

Most of the Hallucinogenic users might, MIGHT use them once a month.

Many "grow out of it" and gradually halt their use. I rarely see this with smoke.


----------



## ukdave (Sep 25, 2021)

canndo said:


> As far as medical trials and possible therapy, actually, the doses are far higher than one might usually opt for in a non medical situation.


Thanks, am enjoying the conversation. Its not really a statement you or I can prove so I'll take that as something you want to believe. 



canndo said:


> There is a difference between education and "don't take any drug but (fill in the blank).


Actually I'm saying take any drug you want its your life, it is prohibition that obstructs education for people who want to try Cannabis, in the UK anyway. However that's an ideal, not what is necessarily right for an uneducated masses today. Most mature people just want what is good for their kids on balance, and that is usually what is best for society. Sometimes what is best for everyone is not black or white, its grey. 



canndo said:


> I've seen people pontificating about the dangers of pot over three and a half fingers of glenfedich. Pot smokers commonly opine on the dangers of alcohol while they suck down their fifth blunt that day as unmotivated as turnips. But I have yet to talk to anyone more evangelical than pot smokers. According to them it cures everything from baldness to hang nails.


I don't doubt this, because all of our heads are being filled with misinformation. People put out what they genuinely believe, but sometimes forget to fact check. We all do it from time to time, it just slip out. I read somewhere that we believe first, like thinking we know what someone is like having only just met them. Apparently we decide if we like people in the first ten minutes or something like that.



canndo said:


> Most of the pot smokers I know or know of are habitual users. Weekenders, daily users, some several times a day.
> Most of the Hallucinogenic users might, MIGHT use them once a month.
> Many "grow out of it" and gradually halt their use. I rarely see this with smoke.


Most weed smokers I know are the same, however every single person I've ever known to take hallucinogens stopped for good, broke their legs, or ended up like me, very sick, in prison instead of hospital. Cannabis smokers I know typically take time off when they don't need it or they can't get high because their THC receptors are saturated. For example a close friend just lost his dog about 2 months ago, an every day smoker. He stopped smoking weed with immediate effect because he knows it exaggerates his emotions, so is for now a bad idea, but not everyone has that degree of control. Some Cannabis users may only wish to spice up their love life. Whereas Hallucinogen users are not usually looking for a cure for ptsd, they are looking for a mind blowing experience, in search of that elusive something, typically a God experience, and so they go down the wrong road looking for a state of Nirvana and end up greeting their own demons along the road. Real addicts don't decide what or when to use, their compulsions decide for them. Its not a decision for them.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 25, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Taking hallucinogens is a great way to mess with your reality, and to confuse yourself, from experience its a 'really' bad idea, you are more likely to experience the horrors than a spiritual experience, especially if you are already anxious and depressed, so don't do it, don't listen to the hype. Take it from a former Glue sniffer and LSD user, its not worth it, your own brain will punish you. There is a big push to sell hallucinogens as some sort of medicine, its not, I ended up looking anorexic. Stick to weed. Just because Bill W had a spiritual experience using the Bella Donna treatment does not guarantee you will also experience euphoria, you are more likely hallucinate being in a snake pit is my experience. they used to print tiny pictures of 'superman' on the lsd tabs back in the day, the guy upstairs took one, believed he was superman and broke both his legs trying to fly out the window, You have been warned.


Wow, this sounds like some straight up 80' s Just Say No scare tactics. I'd guess your issues started with glue. I'd imagine alot of people have had some bad trips after frying their brains huffing glue habitually. You're probably not the best voice on this matter. Thanks for sharing tho...


----------



## * THC * (Sep 25, 2021)

ukdave said:


> Be careful of what you want to believe. No the Ontario Provincial Police in Canada are not using ayahuasca to treat PTSD, that is an misrepresentation of reality. To be more precise, two officers are self medicating using ayahuasca, the other 20,000 are using alcohol, cocaine, crack, and other substances of their choosing to eliminate the compulsions, which are rooted in fear. They more than likely went on a trip to Peru, to visit a company taking its 'medicinal service' to a global audience, its being promoted by YouTube bloggers and in forums it seems. Brian Rose an example of someone who is a proponent having gone to a place where it is taken in a safe environment to take ayahausca, where every aspect of the entire experience was well thought out. It needs to be, because as a commercial enterprise they can't have customers jumping out of windows, and freaking out because some open milk cart started breathing rather loudly. So the company gives them some love beforehand and then quite frankly, hopes for the best. They say don't knock it until you tried it, I have, but never in a safe well thought out environment, with a good emotional starting point I will say that. On one occasion I was carted off to prison for the next nine months covered in bruises with my pockets stuffed full of Evo Stick glue I'd just stolen from a shop. The owner kindly lured me with a peacock style display of glue sticks. They softened me up and threw me into the lions den. The police that night seemed to think I was a punch bag, rather than sick, because they are sick, so many are sick.. - Education education, education, with actual facts is the way to go. We can't go round banning everything, but lets keep seat belts in cars aye.


My point is that even the police, being one of the most indoctrinated when it comes to drugs, are opening up their eyes to the mounds of scientific evidence.



ukdave said:


> Thanks, am enjoying the conversation. Its not really a statement you or I can prove so I'll take that as something you want to believe.


"_Compared with low-dose, high-dose psilocybin produced greater acute and persisting effects. At 6 months, compared with LD-SS, both high-dose groups showed large significant positive changes on longitudinal measures of interpersonal closeness, gratitude, life meaning/purpose, forgiveness, death transcendence, daily spiritual experiences, religious faith and coping, and community observer ratings.__"



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5772431/





https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/press_releases/2006/griffithspsilocybin.pdf


_


----------



## ukdave (Sep 26, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Wow, this sounds like some straight up 80' s Just Say No scare tactics. I'd guess your issues started with glue. I'd imagine alot of people have had some bad trips after frying their brains huffing glue habitually. You're probably not the best voice on this matter. Thanks for sharing tho...


No its not a scare tactic, its called 'a personal opinion', take it or leave it but don't punish me for having one. People who devalue others so readily are called Narcissists, look yourself up. The addiction to glue was a symptom not a cause, when you have been there see it and done it you will understand.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 26, 2021)

ukdave said:


> No its not a scare tactic, its called 'a personal opinion', take it or leave it but don't punish me for having one. People who devalue others so readily are called Narcissists, look yourself up. The addiction to glue was a symptom not a cause, when you have been there see it and done it you will understand.


I'm very familiar with addictions. Your opinion comes off like everyone who does hallucinogens is going to end up like yourself. When in fact, you stated yourself when you tried them you werent in a "safe well thought out environment " or without a "good emotional starting point"

You're welcome to your own opinion but maybe try and realize that not all are going to have terribk consequences. A lot of people on this board are experimenting with microdosing with shrooms but you probably wont hear about that. Just the negatives.


----------



## ukdave (Sep 26, 2021)

* THC * said:


> My point is that even the police, being one of the most indoctrinated when it comes to drugs, are opening up their eyes to the mounds of scientific evidence.
> 
> 
> "_Compared with low-dose, high-dose psilocybin produced greater acute and persisting effects. At 6 months, compared with LD-SS, both high-dose groups showed large significant positive changes on longitudinal measures of interpersonal closeness, gratitude, life meaning/purpose, forgiveness, death transcendence, daily spiritual experiences, religious faith and coping, and community observer ratings.__"
> ...


Thanks I'll have a look at those studies to see what I'm not missing.

If the goal is to achieve all of those emotions, (some of which are not even provable, e.g. spiritual experiences), there is a much less risky way, its called joining a high quality community, and doing service for others. There are no shortcuts to a state of well being, you have to put in the work, LSD is not a shortcut, its an experiment, those who feel compelled to use it likely have underlying issues. Ask Syd Barret. Also two coppers who tried it does not speak for the police services as a whole, that would be propaganda. I saw a video once where the army did a study, the soldiers were completely immobilised by LSD on the battlefield, they could not fight. So yes if you want to incapacitate the Police, tell them its a good idea to take LSD. Give a hallucinogen to an addict and he will want more. Even Brian Rose after taking the ayahuasca treatment went on to take lsd on his return. Then he went on to drink urine on his youtube channel as that too he felt is medicinal, 'cheers' he said like a proper alcoholic. People who are sick can't always see it themselves.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 26, 2021)

Syd Barret likely already had a mental illness and went on a weekend long acid trip. 

Nobody is saying hallucinogens arent dangerous. But in low doses over a period of time, they may be helpful and a person is at a far less risk of having a bad experience.


----------



## canndo (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks, am enjoying the conversation. Its not really a statement you or I can prove so I'll take that as something you want to believe.


ukdave said:


> Thanks, am enjoying the conversation. Its not really a statement you or I can prove so I'll take that as something you want to believe.


Well, there is this.

"Perhaps unsurprisingly, researchers noted that the reported positive effects increased as higher doses were given, but also that there was a sharp increase in the negative aspects at the very highest dose. At the highest dose (30 mg/70 kg, p.o. - meaning "per oral" or by mouth), 78 percent of the volunteers were reporting one of the top five most spiritually significant happenings of their lives but those suffering anxiety, stress and fear episodes increased by six times, so that around a third of those participating in the study showed signs of psychological struggle.
By contrast, only one of the volunteers receiving the second highest dose (20mg/70 kg, p.o.) reported having negative issues, and _all_ benefited from positive experiences, although with less intensity than at the highest dose. Critically, even the lowest amount used in the study resulted in notable and long-lasting positive changes in the attitudes, behavior, overall satisfaction and spiritual beliefs of the subjects during the period of study. These changes were also noticed by family members and friends."

So the highest dose was 30 mg per 70kg.
That's maybe 35 to 40 for an adult male, wouldn't you say? Now cubensis strength is between .6 and 1 percent. So that means these test folk are taking about an eighth of an ounce of the most potent cubensis. 
Nearly twice that of the weaker stuff (most of it is the weaker stuff). No one is going to argue that, say, 4 or 5 grams is not close to or at heroic dose levels.


And another

"
Dr. Roland Griffiths (Dr. Griffiths is also responsible for a well-known study about the effects of psilocybin on patients diagnosed with terminal cancer, as well as several other seminal psychedelic and addiction studies). In this study, 18 healthy volunteers were given four tiers of psilocybin dose and encouraged to lie down in a comfortable environment with headphones. The study’s aim was to evaluate volunteers’ subjective experiences—positive and negative—at different doses.
The highest dose tested was 30 mg of psilocybin per 70 kg participant weight (mg per kg is a typical clinical measure of dose for drugs of all kinds). This is roughly equivalent to a 155 lb individual taking slightly less than 5 g of dried psilocybe cubensis, a typical psychedelic mushroom—quite a strong dose. "

This isn't what I want to belive, this is knowing the state of research and the molecule itself.


----------



## canndo (Sep 30, 2021)

It is always fascinating to me that people don't respond with "gee, imagine that" or "Yeah, I guess you were correct" "sorry for my implications that you were wrong".

Just dead air, from a well known member. But I guess that is to generally be expected.

Pity.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 30, 2021)

MrEDuck said:


> My experience is people don't start taking drugs like that unless something is wrong.


Actually, I'll only indulge if I'm in great head.....no " baggage ".


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 1, 2021)

No correlation, my experience seems different, but maybe i didn't tried hard enough... did anyone tried vapin DMT 5-MeO, while waiting both for shrooms and lsd to kick it..... where does that beams me to... might i bootstrap from this planque length a simulation into a new life i just make up in my head and live there happily, literally jump right into another dimension... while in this physical dimension the hardware (my residue computer) get moved to the nuthouse... sure, anytime, it's possible. Hopefully im gone for ever and dont wake up in the nuthouse one day....... Just one call and i can have all kidn of sedatives, llithium to shut the shit down, so i must not witness.

Maybe im already in, fracks!!! What if im full of lithium and valium, laying in a nuthouse connected to a neuralink that simulates this life 

I must break this mind! Or i go crazy.... wait a minute, now im maximally confused..... what mental sickness of the cataloque fits me? EVERY. I can pick one.... borderline, shizophrenic, choleric,psychopath, sociopath.... i managed to fit in all those patterns... thanks got i my hands onto the delics. 

Did the delics made me so.... Nooooo.... because i am what i am, i choose for this to be my FUN, i was a maniac before.... why would youchoose to consume such for the fun of it.... there is no sane reason to do so! This is lunacy...knock knock!

Taking them is like holiday, not for meeting the gods or find enlightenment....just entertaining, from what?
Whats in my head all day? You wont believe it! Just metaphoricly some kind of this ADHD-jerk:




 So I do beer, I do weed, I do shrooms, I do LSD, i look for the DMT.... but whatever the hell I do.
Reality catches me back..... and I hate it for that.... why am I so complicated.
Why cant I just believe in fairytales, demons, reptilian shapeshifters, chemtrails, santa clause and the toothfairy.... it simply dont work for me.

I have no problem with psychedelics.... i have problem the reality keeps coming back! Seeing all the real problems with sharp mind. Im fed up human crap! Im done with the species, Im just bored like hell.
I intend to shoot myself into nirvana and stay there forever ... but it dont work 

I say hello to the cartoonish friends i pull from the wall out of thin air... but even when I WANT..... at some point the leave! Damnit.... reality back again.

Just to give you a brief view of some "correlation"....


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 1, 2021)

Listen.... take a journey through these podcast of James Kent.... and if you finished it..... tell me again theres no correlation.


https://www.dosenation.com/



This is must hear for psyhconauts.... know the dangers! THERE IS CORRELATION..... a lot of it... you must be blind not to see those cases! They are very famous. Each episode features tragic cases of mental illness due to psychedlics use!


----------



## Milky Weed (Oct 3, 2021)

Well, I guess I’ll throw my hat in the ring with my own experiences.

Psychedelics are not toys, and those who take high doses for leisure will soon find themselves in hot water.

I took psychedelics for pure leisure, and far above what would be considered “recreational” doses. I liked the eye candy, but what I did not expect was the headspace I head to accept afterwards.

The more you use psychedelics, I’m not talking tolerance, your headspace will change even while sober. If your one to take extended 3+ day trips, they will linger with you the rest of your life. I don’t believe this is the case with lower reasonable doses though.

I have good experience with LSD, DMT, Psilocybin, and a handful of phenethylamines. What they have taught me is do not take large doses when bored, you will be punished.

I think lower doses are also more therapeutic than high doses. I have pushed a half OZ of shrooms before and all I discovered was what it was like to forget who you are for a month. That’s an extremely bad outcome, but one that can happen when you tinker too much with your literal consciousness.

These are great and wonderful medicinal tools, and with all that said I believe I would not be alive were it not for psychedelics, good or bad.

Choose your psychedelic carefully, some are much more forgiving than others. I wouldn’t trade my dmt, lsd, and mushroom experiences for anything on this earth.


----------



## CheGueVapo (Oct 4, 2021)

Technicallly any trip changes you for the rest of the life, same as "thinking about stuff" without a trip.... it's normal. The brain reorderns all the time. If you came across something that you can't get your head around with your knowledge, and finally you get it in your head, then a magic happens, you have changed personally completely. Now you argue different, see it different, know it different and react different in future, anything the matter you enlightened yourself plays into.

Galileo Galilei just said after prooving it scientificaly: "And yet it is moving"
Half a century later.... every human inside the civilisation changed their mind!

The psychedelics can speed up your neural reconfiguring, they kind of initiate reorganising processes what involves making more connections between your neurons, and more of it, because the trip adds up a lot of information that has to be filtered from your head. Beware that while you throw JUNK at your head.... choose wisely what you spent you time with durign and after the trip! It did not finished completey only because the visual halucinations weared off.... then the trip really begins at first for your brain! Beware that! The "after-glow" time! This can take week monthes, so you should wait for the next until you feel really ready, not pop them in a row. Jesus Christ! But dont believe him if you see him trippin 

Obviously this can be danger, if you believed in fairtales, demons, shapefiters and conspiracies before, or just beeing very religious and then focus on that on a trip.... guess what, you going to see them everywhere, aliens, or jesus, or elvis, and that might not leave for the rest of your life when you burn THAT in your brain for 3 days, like seeing the mermaids you believe in. They then stay... because you believed in them, if you know it's just not real and want them to NOT LEAVE, stay in the fun, they be gone soon! Thats what our brain does.... it understand it's not real and eliminates it from the vision, but if you actually believe it... fuck it and fuck you, you are fucked then!.... If you stend 3 days on LSD playing grantourismo on the playstation.... your in a race driving the rest of your life, your hands look like you holding a controller, the rest of your life, i know one that had that trip, just sit there in the park on a bank, always gaming.... beware what to spend your time with! Thats why you want somebody to keep an eye on you to change your subjects, not to get stuck on something! You should not repeat things. Switch what you pay attention on... that helps a lot for protection!

When I use them, I just have this splinter in my head, to just not believe ANYTHING, its just fun. You dont take them to connect to your ancestors, to show you who you are, or to help you with your life..... it's just fun. And only when I accept it to be only that, and do it only for that reason, like Steve-O, to enjoy some fun outside the reality, anything just wears off.

Thats my experience. And it's not like I do them often... and of course my last post was kinda extremely sarcastic... of course I dont do it for the reason to land in the nuthouse and i dont mix them, just played it to show you how insane that would be . I respect it and most of the times, I plan to use them, I have them, then I wanna take them, and I dont do it, procrastinate it HALF a year, dont feel ready, not feelt good... I asked myself the last moment, "you really want?" Most of the times, my inner self ansers: "No, not yet, need more preparation time". Then I leave it and get back to it later 

When something is boggling me badly, problems in family whatever.... I leave it! Surely! I dont want to CAUSE mental illness, depression, like if my father just died... i dont throw LSD to conenct to him, dude, that would be crazy mental illness before, to do that at all for such kind of reason, in that kind of moment..... WTF... no correlation? But causation!

It works good for me in avoiding bad trips of having them not wear off.

Think about what you believe in before, your ideologies, what you wanna have it for? You get that consequences! Doing it for fun, beeing earth-grounded, nothing boggling your mind, no problems atm, and having someone having an eye on you... is the safest. Recreational use? Yeah you WANT it to CHANGE you, to re-create you, you put a meaning to it before taking them.... and you get that out, thats why you should think at least twice... wisely! BEFORE popping them! I never do that on purpose, i just want my brain to get disctracted and feel it waving like that. I dont trust the information. Dont believe the high! Its just brain holliday. Thats safe for me.... and honestlky one trip and long pauses between is best. My last post was just sarcastic, in case you didn't get it.

Still i really reocmmend you the podcast of Kent, Dosenation. It is really great podcast about the dark sides psychelics.


https://www.dosenation.com/



It made me humble and think more about the actual dangers, learn from that people Kent shows and how to avoid them. The dangers are absolutely real.... there isnt correlation, but causation, if you do them wrong! Absolutely! Theres people making holes in their skulls because of psychedelics!! Correlation CAUSATION does exist! Please anybody DONT go down that rabbit hole! Stay in reality, stay sane! I used to be shizophrenic, but we're OK now, thx Cubensis! It was not the cause of it, but it brought it on the table, and It helped me figuring it out and manage it. I have just different contrary opinions in me, everyone has that, but it's just one voice. Mine. Psychedelics helped me discover my sanity 

And if you see yourself getting more sane each time, believing less bullshit each time, less fairytales, less mermaids, riddling out the contrary opinions inside you seeking for the truth of it, that other people just live with and get along with not finding out... then you are on the right way of doing. Then you see what crazy insane stuff the guys actually really believe in that never popped psychedelics, like the religious people, that the saviour is coming.... or the commercialists like believing in this devastating finance-system feeding the radical economics of mankind destroying our habitate to be "sane" but it's just a wicked entity out of human control!


----------



## Juanasadiccion (Nov 18, 2021)

* THC * said:


> "hallucinogens" as you call them have already been proven useful by academia. Hell, even the Ontario Provincial Police in Canada are using ayahuasca to treat PTSD.


Yeah, There are many studies out about the positive effects for depression and other mental illness:








Psychedelic Treatment with Psilocybin Relieves Major Depression, Study Shows






www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## BobMarleyPeterTosh (Dec 17, 2021)

CheGueVapo said:


> Technicallly any trip changes you for the rest of the life, same as "thinking about stuff" without a trip.... it's normal. The brain reorderns all the time. If you came across something that you can't get your head around with your knowledge, and finally you get it in your head, then a magic happens, you have changed personally completely. Now you argue different, see it different, know it different and react different in future, anything the matter you enlightened yourself plays into.
> 
> Galileo Galilei just said after prooving it scientificaly: "And yet it is moving"
> Half a century later.... every human inside the civilisation changed their mind!
> ...


Thanks for posting your experience!


----------

